# WoW vs. Age of Conan



## daedadu (15. April 2008)

Guten Abend, 

nach fast 3 Jahren Spielzeit habe ich mich entschieden, WoW vorerst den Rücken zu kehren um mich einer neuen Herausforderung zu stellen Namens Age of Conan. 

Mittlerweile sieht man Blizz insbesondere hier bei WoW dochdas Alter an, es wird geflickschustert, einige Quest kommen mit den Quartalen hinzu, das war es aber auch schon. 

Wie sieht es die andere spielende Gemeinde ?


----------



## Kr4ZoR (15. April 2008)

xD kumpel hat beta key gewonn der sacht das is hamma...
fatality moves (deswegen au fsk 18) das kampfsystem (blocken und schlagen in verschiedene richtungen) die grafik usw... echt goil


----------



## Serran (15. April 2008)

ICh muss ehrlich sagen  meine Gedanken sind ähnlich wie deine... Ich finde ebn das WoW ZU sehr auf Profit angelegt ist... Sie machen für das Spiel nicht mehr als sie wirklich müssen um oben zu bleiben... Aber gönnen den Zockern nich wirklich Luxus... Bei Age of Conan wird das am Anfang besser sein , da sich die Entwicklerfirma noch richtug Mühe geben muss um das Spiel mit genug Kunden zu haten... das muss WoW niht mehr und desshalb geben sie sich nich genug Mühe


----------



## Turatius (15. April 2008)

Nabend =)

Also ich bin auch deiner Meinung! 3 Jahre WoW reichen xD
Ich werde mir das Spiel erstmal holen und mir die "Patchpolitik" ansehen.

Ich bin gespannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (15. April 2008)

Apfel oder Birne... das is hier die Frage!


----------



## Arahtor (15. April 2008)

ich glaube ich werde auch erst einmal eine WoW Pause einlegen um AoC zu spielen.
Bei AoC gefällt mir besonders das zu beginn alle Spieler gleichgestellt sind und die Grafik wie das Spielsystem gefallen mir auch sehr gut.
Mal ne frage ich weiß es wurde schon mal gepostet aber wann kommt das Spiel raus.


----------



## Gulba (15. April 2008)

habs mir schon die CE vorbestellt. Alle vorbesteller können 3 tage ehr spielen also am 20.5. Nicht vorbesteller können dann am 23.5 loslegen


----------



## Zidinjo (15. April 2008)

AoC auf jeden wow langweilig und kack pvp usw.


----------



## dooley (15. April 2008)

Hiho

Ich sagma willkommen im club^^ 
Ich werde auch zu aoc wechseln und mit mir fast die gesamte gilde und nen großteil des raides mit dem ich derzeit durch Bt klopp.
Der Grund ist klar wir spielen seid release und es hat sich einiges geändert und zwar nicht zum guten da du als Raidspieler in wow nicht mehr für deinen nicht unerheblichen Aufwand was Zeit und Gold angeht belohnt wirst.
Dazu verkommt wow derzeit in ein Pvp Game was es nun ma nicht ist .
also auf zu neuen Ufern :-)

mfg dooley


----------



## chinsai (15. April 2008)

ich würd ja auch wechseln aber ein prob ---> ab 18
geht net auch16???(ich weiß ja das das ziemlich hart ist aber trotzdem)


----------



## bny' (15. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> ich würd ja auch wechseln aber ein prob ---> ab 18
> geht net auch16???(ich weiß ja das das ziemlich hart ist aber trotzdem)



Lass' dir von 'nem Spezl kaufen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumajäger (15. April 2008)

bny schrieb:


> Lass' dir von 'nem Spezl kaufen und fertig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gute Lösung^^ 

Aber nicht das du dann net am Abend einschlafen kannst weil dir das spritzende Blut in den Gedanken herrumschwirrd.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (15. April 2008)

Zum einen hoffe ich, das die Itemgeilheit aufhört und zum anderen, das sie Sprache nicht allzusehr darunter im Chat leidet.
Sieh dazu eine Antwort aus dem Fred hier. 
Mans sollte nicht so schreiben wie man spricht, das ist echt anstregend. 

Aktuell habe ich eine 7900gtx drin, aber ich denke nur für das Spiel werde ich wohl aufrüsten und schauen was kommt. 
Sämtliche meiner Arbeitskollegen möchten nun auch wechseln und wir sind da guter Dinge.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

aoc war bla blubb.....ich will duke nukem forever und das neue wow addon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nee aber mal scherz beiseite...sieht schon ganz nice aus...nicht so kuschelstyle wie wow etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal sehen....evtl irgendwann mal antesten ^^


----------



## Schneelilie (15. April 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Zum einen hoffe ich, das die Itemgeilheit aufhört und zum anderen, das sie Sprache nicht allzusehr darunter im Chat leidet.



Glaubst du auch an den Osterhasen? Jedes MMORPG ist irgendwo darauf aufgebaut, dass Leute  Items hinterher jagen. Ob nun, weil diese bessere Stats haben, mehr Sockel oder weil die Farbe so schön ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin überzeugte WoW-Spielerin. Sobald Warhammer raus ist, wird das gekauft und gespielt und wenn einer meiner Bekannten AoC kauft, werd ich es definitiv anspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long, Flöckchen


----------



## docextrabeam (15. April 2008)

Grüße,

also bitte keine "Ich-Will-Kein-Profit-Game-Spielen-Diskussion". Es gibt genug Games für Umme und die sind teilweise nicht schlecht. Es BRAUCHT (!) eine verdammt massive und auch verdammt massiv zahlende Fanbase um überhaupt ein Game wie WoW über diesen Zeitraum am Laufen zu halten. Wieviel MMORPGs gibt es? Dreissig? Vierzig? Wieviel fallen euch spontan mit Namen ein? Zehn? Gut. Wieviel habt ihr gespielt? Fünf? Hmm. Zwei? Also...

Zum Thema: Der einzige Grund der für mich momentan gegen (!) Age of Conan spricht, ist: Es gibt keine verdreckten, mistigen Elfen. Wo rein soll ich sonst meine verdammte Axt schmettern, wenn nicht in einen verlausten Elfenschädel?  Sci-Fi-MMORPG ... OK! ... Piraten ... OK! ... aber Fantasy ohne Elfen und Zwerge? ... Hmm. 

DEB


----------



## Dusktumy (16. April 2008)

Was ich gehört habe von Age of Conan ist bis vor kurzem sehr interessant gewesehn.
Aber wie man vom Hersteller selbst schon lesen kann: Das selbst wenn man das spiel in einer anderen Version als die EU sich kauft, mit den Einschränkungen leben muss, da die IP-Addy anzeigt wo Der Spieler herkommt.
Dadurch kann man bestimmte Dinge nicht sehn InGame da es anscheinend für Europa zu Hard ist.

Hm Naja was tun?  Anschauen werde ich es mir auch aber ich schwenk eher schon die richtung Warhammer Online ein


----------



## Darkjoker (16. April 2008)

Na ja WoW wird wirklich langsam alt aber es macht noch fun. Age of Conan reizt mich irgendwie gar nicht, warum kann ich nicht mal wirklich sagen vielleicht weil es mich nicht gefesselt hat als ich zum ersten mal davon gelesen habe. Mein nächster Favorit wird wohl eher Warhammer sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. April 2008)

/signed ... hab mir auch AoC schon vorbestellt ... Und 'n neuer Rechner ist auch schon im Anmarsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elánthir (16. April 2008)

@ Schneelilie
Ich widerspreche dir einfach mal. Nicht jedes MMO(RPG) ist so stark vom Itemwahn geprägt wie World of Warcraft dies ist. Eigentlich muss ich sogar behaupten dass seit den seligen Ultima Online Zeiten mir kein anderes Spiel untergekommen ist wo es so stark um Items ging. Äußern natürlich die diversen Diablo Klone, welche genauso wenig MMORPGs sind wie Wow dies im Grunde ist. MMO, ja. Aber keinesfalls ein Rollenspiel im eigentlichen Sinne.
Age of Conan bietet dem Spieler weit mehr als die Jagt nach immer neuen Items. Hier wird es mehr um Gilden, deren Politik, Städte bauen, Festungen erobern gehen. 
Damit wird Age of Conan etwas bieten was Wow nicht hat. Etwas dass eine Gilde zusammenhält, etwas dass sie gemeinsam erschafft. 
Ich behaupte Age of Conan wird ein sehr viel sozialeres Spiel als Wow das jemals sein könnte da es den Fortschritt des Einzelnen dem der Gruppe unterordnet. Wow ist viel zu sololastig geworden und es gibt keinen Grund sich mit irgendwem auseinander zu setzen, außer man will in seine Raidgruppe aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Z3rg1 (16. April 2008)

Nice das Game denke werd mir das auch holen


----------



## Marlixon (16. April 2008)

Dusktumy schrieb:


> Aber wie man vom Hersteller selbst schon lesen kann: Das selbst wenn man das spiel in einer anderen Version als die EU sich kauft, mit den Einschränkungen leben muss, da die IP-Addy anzeigt wo Der Spieler herkommt.
> Dadurch kann man bestimmte Dinge nicht sehn InGame da es anscheinend für Europa zu Hard ist.



Lies nochmal und versuch zu verstehen...

IP-Adresse spielt 0 Rolle, sondern einzig der Key der Version. Haste DE-Version-Key, wirste zensiert Spielen.

Haste US Version oder engl. Version aus  Össi, wirste alles erleben.

Lesen, denken, lesen, verstehen, schreiben!


----------



## Valdrasiala (16. April 2008)

Amazon.au wirds schon richten ^^


----------



## Natsumee (16. April 2008)

ich bleibe bei WoW hab keine lust alles aufzugeben und ein neues spiel anzufangen -.-

da höre ich lieber ganz auf mit spielen^^

mfg


----------



## Kleinesschaf (16. April 2008)

also momentan habe ich überhaupt kein verlangen mit WoW aufzuhören und mit was anderem zu beginnen. das game macht mir noch genauso viel spaß wie zu anfang...
ich glaube ich werd einer der gamer sein die seit dem release dabei waren und bis zum bitteren ende dabei sein werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angrimssohn (16. April 2008)

Ich werde weiterhin WoW die treue halten, weil ich einfach die Welt und die Geschichte um die Welt mag. Zudem ist ja für dieses Jahr das Addon angekündigt und ich bin doch gespannt, wie Nordend aussieht und wie die Story weiter geht.

Klar Age of Conan hat die bessere Engine als WoW und eine realistischere Grafik doch spricht mich das Setting her nicht so an. Da kommt eher Warhammer für mich in Frage, aber da werde ich doch eher auf den Warhammer40k – Zug aufspringen.

Ich denke WoW bietet sehr viel Abwechslung mit 70. (zumindest für mich, da ich nicht jeden Tag spiele)

Und vieles was in Age of Conan angekündigt wird sollte man auch von zwei Seiten betrachten. 



> Ich behaupte Age of Conan wird ein sehr viel sozialeres Spiel als Wow das jemals sein könnte da es den Fortschritt des Einzelnen dem der Gruppe unterordnet. Wow ist viel zu sololastig geworden und es gibt keinen Grund sich mit irgendwem auseinander zu setzen, außer man will in seine Raidgruppe aufgenommen werden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David (16. April 2008)

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung, dass WoW unschlagbar ist.
Wenn ein Spiel wirklich herausragend ist dann merkt man das mit der Zeit an den Spielern - erst dann teste ich es _eventuell_ und dann kommts drauf an.
HdRO fanden viele gut - ich fands bescheiden und habe mich über die 50€ geärgert... das passiert mir nicht nochmal.


----------



## Gulba (16. April 2008)

warum nicht DE version kaufen ? ich hab mir auch die DE CE vorbestellt früher oder später haben eh welche freaks sowas wie ein patch mit dem man alles "freischalten" kann das war bisher bei jedem spiel so.


----------



## Yhoko (16. April 2008)

moin ,

also ich würde mir aoc sehr gerne mal ansehen . nur wenn ich die empfehlung ansehe die ich brauche um es zu spielen . geschweige denn die system-mindestanforderung sowas macht das spiel für mich wieder vollkommen uninressant . kann sich nicht jeder ein komplett neues system kaufen oder hohrüsten für ein neues spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yhoko  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaliLuisRigo (16. April 2008)

Ein Spiel das ab 18 ist?
Das ist dann echt ne Überlegung wert-
wegen mir hätten sie WoW auch brutaler machen können-
aber nur,damit nicht ingame der Chat von Kiddies geflamed wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (16. April 2008)

Yhoko schrieb:


> also ich würde mir aoc sehr gerne mal ansehen . nur wenn ich die empfehlung ansehe die ich brauche um es zu spielen . geschweige denn die system-mindestanforderung sowas macht das spiel für mich wieder vollkommen uninressant . kann sich nicht jeder ein komplett neues system kaufen oder hohrüsten für ein neues spiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<->



> Ich behaupte Age of Conan wird ein sehr viel sozialeres Spiel als Wow das jemals sein könnte da es den Fortschritt des Einzelnen dem der Gruppe unterordnet. Wow ist viel zu sololastig geworden und es gibt keinen Grund sich mit irgendwem auseinander zu setzen, außer man will in seine Raidgruppe aufgenommen werden.



Und genau das ist der Hänger, die Leute mit sozialer Ader  geben meist nicht soviel für den Rechner aus - die Leute, die die Hardware haben sind dann "Ehhh Alter voll die Megaroxxorgrafik".

Sprich der Kundenkreis wird entweder klein oder in WOW wird man wieder ein paar Deppen los.
Unterm Strich werd ich mit WOW erstmal besser fahren.


----------



## Elánthir (16. April 2008)

Diese Debatte hier ist so sinnvoll wie Counterstrike mit Crysis zu vergleichen. Das macht keinen Sinn. Beide Spiele sind so unterschiedlich dass sie beide bequem neben ein ander existieren können. Ich denke nicht dass Funcom mit Age of Conan jemals vor hatte Wow eine Konkurenz zu sein. Allerdings sehr wohl eine Alternative.


----------



## Lillyan (16. April 2008)

Ich spiele noch nicht lang genug WoW um jetzt oder in naher Zukunft damit aufzuhören... noch dazu habe ich auch das lästige PC-Problem. Sicherlich, alle Dinge die an WoW jetzt bemängelt werden werden bei dem Spiel wohl auch erstmal besser sein, aber in einem Jahr fängt dort das selbe wie hier und so ziemlich jedem anderen halbwegs beliebten MMORPG an. Man motzt über Addons und Patches, es kommen die Sprüche "Ach, früher als es angefangen hat war alles besser", man beginnt über den Support zu motzen und der Umgangston wird auch rauer werden. Und dann jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel und den dazugehörigen PC zu kaufen und dann alles von vorn beginnen... nö, dazu fehlt mir die Lust und die Zeit.


----------



## KICKASSEZ (16. April 2008)

klar ist wow für mich der favorit. aber auch age of conan würde ich gerne ausprobieren. ich denke aber, dass ich mir das einfach nicht leisten kann.

entweder wow oder aoc.. ich werde bei wow bleiben!
nordend wird wieder genial wie die scherbenwelt.

wenn ich keine monatlichen gebühren zahlen müsste, würde ich natürlich nebenbei noch aoc spielen, ist ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja jemand von euch kann mir ja dann einen gästepass-key geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kazo


----------



## Shadowstar79 (16. April 2008)

gibt es für das game auch nen probeacc oder ähnliches ... weil würde erst gerne testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dusktumy (16. April 2008)

Marlixon schrieb:


> Lies nochmal und versuch zu verstehen...
> 
> IP-Adresse spielt 0 Rolle, sondern einzig der Key der Version. Haste DE-Version-Key, wirste zensiert Spielen.
> 
> ...



Hab Das auf meinen post Anfang des Jahres gelesen.
so jetzt hab ich erneut geschaut und ja Du hast in einem punkt recht aber das Du sagst IP addy spielt 0 Rolle stimmte nicht ganz, da der Hersteller da sehr wohl in Betracht gezogen hat und wie ich in diesem link sehen kann ist das der Stand vom 9.3.08


http://www.klamm.de/partner/unter_news.php...p;news_id=62270

P.S.: Solche dinge wie " Lesen, Denken..... kannst Dir in Zukunft sparen ( oder willst Du mir sagen das Du Fehlerfrei und immer auf dem neusten Stand bist?^^ )


----------



## Schneelilie (16. April 2008)

Elánthir schrieb:


> @ Schneelilie
> Ich widerspreche dir einfach mal. Nicht jedes MMO(RPG) ist so stark vom Itemwahn geprägt wie World of Warcraft dies ist. Eigentlich muss ich sogar behaupten dass seit den seligen Ultima Online Zeiten mir kein anderes Spiel untergekommen ist wo es so stark um Items ging. Äußern natürlich die diversen Diablo Klone, welche genauso wenig MMORPGs sind wie Wow dies im Grunde ist. MMO, ja. Aber keinesfalls ein Rollenspiel im eigentlichen Sinne.
> Age of Conan bietet dem Spieler weit mehr als die Jagt nach immer neuen Items. Hier wird es mehr um Gilden, deren Politik, Städte bauen, Festungen erobern gehen.
> Damit wird Age of Conan etwas bieten was Wow nicht hat. Etwas dass eine Gilde zusammenhält, etwas dass sie gemeinsam erschafft.
> Ich behaupte Age of Conan wird ein sehr viel sozialeres Spiel als Wow das jemals sein könnte da es den Fortschritt des Einzelnen dem der Gruppe unterordnet. Wow ist viel zu sololastig geworden und es gibt keinen Grund sich mit irgendwem auseinander zu setzen, außer man will in seine Raidgruppe aufgenommen werden.


Erstmal: Tut mir Leid, wegen dem Quote. Aber ich brauche es weil ich auf alles antworten wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss dir wiedersprechen was die Items angeht. Es ist nicht mein erstes MMORPG und auch bei anderen ist es nicht viel besser. Siehe bitte Guild Wars (Oh, das sieht aber toll aus Items) und Ragnarök Online (man kommt ohne garnicht klar...). Es gibt noch andere, ich habe fast alle mal angespielt, die mir jetzt aber so spontan in Eile nicht einfallen.

Es geht immer um Items. Immer. In jedem Spiel brauchst du Items um dich zu verbessern oder einfach weil du sie willst, wenn du das Höchstlevel erreicht hast. Entweder um dein Haus auszustatten, oder um dein Char zu verbessern, die Stadt grösser werden lassen, die Gilde zu unterstützen etc.

Und wie schon 2 vor mir sagten: sozialer als WoW wird das Spiel nicht sein. Es wird nichts "besser als" sein sondern nur "anders als". Das sollte man sich stets in Errinerung rufen. Wodurch werden den deiner Meinung nach Gilden zusammen gehalten? Ich kenn Gilden die durch Rollenspiel 3,5 Jahre in WoW überleben, welche die durch Freundschaft in RL überleben, Freundschaft online, das Raiden, das PvP und einfach so. Was soll in AoC da anders sein? Oder denkst du es wird eine ultimative neue Begründung geben, warum man in einer Gilde bleiben soll? Man wird eben in Gilden wollen um die und die Stadt zu "besitzen" oder in eine andere um wiederrum einer dritten eins auswischen zu können. Du sieht nur die positiven DInge an AoC und nur die negativen an WoW. Das ist kein objektiver Blickwinkel.

Auch WoW unterordnet den Erfolg einzelner dem Erfolg der Gruppe. Ich hab zumindest noch kein DD gesehen, der seine Klamotten bei Tokens vor den Heiler/Tanks hatte. Auch wenn er sie sehr wollte. Auch hier geht es "zum Wohle des Raids" und nicht "zum Wohle eines einzelnen habgierigen Mistkerls".

Ich bin froh, das es noch Leute gibt, die sich doch in gewisser Weise Illusionen über den Aufbau von Spielen machen. Diese Leute hoffen nämlich noch darauf, das irgendjemand was total Innovatives noch nie da gewesenes erfindet. Aber auch AoC wird dies nicht tun. Aber!!!! Hoffnung ist was Gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein kleines Licht in einem Meer voller Grau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Ende hin etwas zum Thema Rollenspiel. Rollenspiel findest du dort, wo es Leute gibt, die es betreiben. Zu sagen in WoW gebe es kein Rollenspiel, outet dich als jemand, der nicht besonders erpicht darauf war, welches zu finden. Wie oben erwähnt spiele ich seit geschlagenen 3,5 Jahren WoW. Ich habe keine Pausen eingelegt und war auf verschiedensten Servern unterwegs. Davon die meisten RP (also sowohl die meisten bei mir, als auch die meisten existierenden), ein paar Normale und 1 PvP. Und auf absolut jedem Server habe ich ohne Probleme Rollenspiel gefunden, weil ich es selbst aktiv betrieben habe und immer wieder Gleichgesinnte fand.
Es ist eben wie auch im realem Leben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du kannst nur dann LARP (googel mal danach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) betreiben, wenn du dich auch darum bemühst die Leute zu finden die das machen, dir die Sachen besorgst, Regeln liest und befolgst und dir Zeit dafür nimmst.

So Long, Flöckchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Noch was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich auf einem Server neuanfing vor einigen Wochen, hab ich einen Bekannten wiedergetroffen, der vor 5 Jahren umgezogen ist. Ein Larper. Und gefunden haben wir uns zufällig, weil wir beide Rollenspiel betrieben beim Questen und genauso erfuhren wir, wer den andere ist. Nur so eine kleine Anekdote aus meiner langen Spielzeit und davon gibt es seeeehr viele ^. ~


----------



## moorhuhnxx (16. April 2008)

na ja finde age of conon zu gewaltätig... allgemein hab ich nix gegen gewaltätige spiele aber wo es unnötig ist find ichs blöd. ich hols mir jedenfalls nciht und spielw eiter wow


----------



## Subzero91 (16. April 2008)

naja ich würde mal sagen Wow wird eh besser als Aoc sein !!


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2008)

WoW ist besser ganz einfach! Meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (16. April 2008)

Einfach - WoW - sei besser ist doch sehr kindisch !

Mich reizt zum einen eine neue Welt, andere Charaktere und vieles mehr. 
Wer glaubt, das Nordend anders aussieht der irrt in meinem Augen. 
Vieles ist aus dem Bakustenprinzip geschustert worden und sieht entsprechend aus. 
Häuser, Bäume und das ganz drumherum machen keinen Harten mehr und waren vor run 4 Jahren Up to Date, aber heute ?!
Auch stört es mich in WoW das eigentliche - Töten - der Mob´s, 2, 3 Tasten in der Reihenfolge gedrückt und siehe da, der Elite Mob ist gefallen, anders bei AoC was man liest. m
Dort wird in einzelnen Kämpfen viel mehr Aktionen vom Spieler abverlangt, das grenzt fast an einen Bot. 

PVP Burgen, Allianzen schmieden und vieles mehr machen aktuell den Reiz aus, aber WoW ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach mittlerweile zu sehr kommerzialisiert worden. 

Hoffen wir, das AoC dort ein wenig länger durchhält.


----------



## Baltez (16. April 2008)

Ich finde es lustig, wie alle so naiv sind und denken AoC wird WoW in allen Punkten vorraus sein...^^

Denkt nochmal nach.... WoW existiert schon wieviele Jahre? AoC existiert schon... Moment! AoC ist noch gar nicht draußen! Schon mal was von Werbung gehört? Wieviele Produkte haben auch wircklich alles gehalten, was sie versprachen? Gothic3/The Witcher usw.(Die Liste ist sehr lang)...

Ihr glaubt doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass AoC WoW vorraus ist(außer in der Grafik-> WICHTIG!!!!^^)?
Bis das eintrifft können nochmal geschlagene 2Jahre vergehen... Wenn AoC überhaupt die Mittel dazu bekommt, die Blizzard damals hatte...

Nun zum zweiten Punkt: 
Man kann nur bedingt die beiden Spiele miteinander vergleichen, genauso wie man WoW nicht mit HdRO vergleichen kann... Das Flair ist ganz anders... Das Lore... Der Style... Die Atmosphere... Die Ziele... Die Einstellung... usw....
Haben aber schon mehr als genug Leute gesagt, was aber wohl niemand ließt...
Ganz nach dem Motto:
"Hm.. WoW vs. AoC... Hm... ich will AoC: Schreibe: Finde AoC besser! Hm... Was gibts denn noch so für Threads?... Hm... ah!..."


Kann mich nur Schneelilie anschließen... Habe zwar nicht ihre Erfahrung, aber wohl das Fassungsvermögen, um zu begreifen und einzusehen was sie meint.


----------



## Schlagetot (16. April 2008)

Naja im Bezug auf Atmosphäre und grundlegender Spielmechanik liegt AoC auf jeden Fall weit vorne. Ich denke das Spiel wird auch fertiger sein als Warcraft seinerzeit, da die Entwickler hier schon MMO erfahrungen haben. Sollte es einige kleinere Kinderkrankheiten geben werde ich damit leben können.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich darauf von der quitschbunten Comicgrafik weg zu kommen. Daher ist WAr auch keine echte alternative was Atmosphäre angeht. 
Und an all die Komerzkritiker von WoW: Age of onan wurde aus enem einzigen Grund entwickelt, um damit Geld zu verdienen. Es gibt schon jetzt mehr preorder, Colekteredditions und was weis ich net alles als es bei WoW damals gab. Also tut bitte nicht so als Wäre AoC unser Neukommunistisches Mileniumhighlight....


----------



## Nelia (16. April 2008)

Age of Conan, Warhammer, Spellborn wird alles überteffen. Ganz sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## slook (16. April 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Und an all die Komerzkritiker von WoW: Age of onan wurde aus enem einzigen Grund entwickelt, um damit Geld zu verdienen


na toll :/
also so wie wow?? 



Schlagetot schrieb:


> . Es gibt schon jetzt mehr preorder, Colekteredditions und was weis ich net alles als es bei WoW damals gab. Also tut bitte nicht so als Wäre AoC unser Neukommunistisches Mileniumhighlight....



joa wer hatn sich damals so RICHTIG für mmos interessiert, kaum jmd, also ist es net überraschend


aber werds mir auch mal anschauen, wobei die trailer iwie langweilig sind


----------



## daedadu (16. April 2008)

Baltez schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, wie alle so naiv sind und denken AoC wird WoW in allen Punkten vorraus sein...^^



Das hat keiner geschrieben soweit ich weiß, also ist das Argument eher eine reine Scheinbehauptung !



Baltez schrieb:


> Denkt nochmal nach.... WoW existiert schon wieviele Jahre? AoC existiert schon... Moment! AoC ist noch gar nicht draußen! Schon mal was von Werbung gehört? Wieviele Produkte haben auch wircklich alles gehalten, was sie versprachen? Gothic3/The Witcher usw.(Die Liste ist sehr lang)...



Auch wenn WoW in der Tat sehr viel Jahre bereits existiert ist es nicht gleichbedeutend damit, das es auch so heiß und innig geliebt wird, wie du es beschreibst. 
Man nimmt einfach das kleinere übel Namens WoW in Kauf. 

Ich behaupte mal, das es sehr viele Wechselwillige gibt die einfach nur nachj Alternativen suchen und eventuell in diesem Jahr fündig werden. 



Baltez schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass AoC WoW vorraus ist(außer in der Grafik-> WICHTIG!!!!^^)?
> Bis das eintrifft können nochmal geschlagene 2Jahre vergehen... Wenn AoC überhaupt die Mittel dazu bekommt, die Blizzard damals hatte...



AoC ist anders, nicht WoW voraus, hört sich an als ob du ein Fanboy seiest ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Baltez schrieb:


> Nun zum zweiten Punkt:
> Man kann nur bedingt die beiden Spiele miteinander vergleichen, genauso wie man WoW nicht mit HdRO vergleichen kann... Das Flair ist ganz anders... Das Lore... Der Style... Die Atmosphere... Die Ziele... Die Einstellung... usw....
> Haben aber schon mehr als genug Leute gesagt, was aber wohl niemand ließt...
> Ganz nach dem Motto:
> ...



Wir wollen auch nicht direkt vergleichen, sondern einfach nur Alternativen ausdiskutieren, mehr nicht. 
Anscheinend ist das noch nicht angekommen !


----------



## Te-Rax (16. April 2008)

Elánthir schrieb:


> Ich behaupte Age of Conan wird ein sehr viel sozialeres Spiel als Wow das jemals sein könnte da es den Fortschritt des Einzelnen dem der Gruppe unterordnet. Wow ist viel zu sololastig geworden und es gibt keinen Grund sich mit irgendwem auseinander zu setzen, außer man will in seine Raidgruppe aufgenommen werden.



Das ist toll, solange es funktionieren würde, und das die FSK 18 auch was bringt.


----------



## slook (16. April 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Wir wollen auch nicht direkt vergleichen, sondern einfach nur Alternativen ausdiskutieren, mehr nicht.



wie hieß der thread noch gleich???^^


----------



## Theobald (16. April 2008)

Man kann auch bequem beide Spiele auf dem Rechner haben und spielen. Was spricht dagegen. Statt sich mit dem "PvP" in WoW zu ärgern, kann man sich stattdessen bei AoC einloggen und dort dem PvP frönen.

Ich hab vor gut 10 Monaten mit WoW aufgehört, weil es einfach langweilig geworden ist, ich könnte es auch nicht mehr spielen, selbst wenn ich wollte. Einmal einloggen reicht aus, wenn man die Grafik tagtäglich gewöhnt ist, ok, aber wenn man die seit mehreren Monaten nicht mehr gesehen hat, wird es zumindest für mich schwer.

Ich werde AoC spielen, das steht fest, das Setting in diesem Spiel ist einfach faszinierend. Was ich persönlich als einen der größten Pluspunkte empfinde ist die Nachhaltigkeit der Gilden. Man schafft sich mit seiner Gildenstadt einen Basis, von der man zu allen Unternehmungen aufbrechen kann. Es bleibt etwas in der Welt, wenn man sich ausloggt.
Sicher, das geht auf Kosten manch anderer Sachen, PvE Städte sind in Gruppen instanziert, die Welt verfügt über Ladezonen, dafür ist die Grafik atemberaubend.

Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht. Der eine mag lieber Elfen und Paladine, der andere Hobbits und Barden, und wieder einer steht auf Barbaren und eine eher Low-Fantasy Spielausrichtung.

Keiner nimmt dem anderen etwas weg, und das ist auch gut so.

Es wird auch mehr als genug Leute geben, die von AoC enttäuscht sein werden. Ich werde nicht dazu gehören, warum, tut nichts zur Sache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 

Statt sich gegenseitig die Spiele madig zu machen, sollten alle froh sein, das es Alternativen gibt, wo man weiß: Ich kann dort anfangen und werde auch dort Freunde finden und Spaß haben können.

Ich glaube auch nicht, das ich wieder ein Spiel 2.5 Jahre am Stück spielen werde, wie das bei WoW der Fall war. Ein wenig Abwechslung zwischendurch wird bestimmt gut tun. Schön zu wissen, wenn man weiß, das es da mittlerweile einige wunderbare Kandidaten gibt.


----------



## Blah (16. April 2008)

Die WoW Community hat's verschiessen. AoC ich komme!


----------



## Garzgull (16. April 2008)

LOL!! AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) HA-HA
Wast soll dat spiel außer grafik bringen in paar jaren wird WoW!! Grafik auch beser da alle schon gute rechner haben werden und blizzard wird dat wissen dann kommt der alles entscheidende patch 5.9 ich werde warten WOW!! WOW!!
Für die Horde!!!!!


----------



## Dusktumy (16. April 2008)

Baltez schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt doch nicht allen Ernstes, dass AoC WoW vorraus ist(außer in der Grafik-> WICHTIG!!!!^^)?
> Bis das eintrifft können nochmal geschlagene 2Jahre vergehen... Wenn AoC überhaupt die Mittel dazu bekommt, die Blizzard damals hatte...



Das Age of Conan World of Warcraft in keinster weise vorraus ist ist ja wohl eh klar
Grafik finde ich Zweit-Rang'ig

Was bringt mir ein Spiel mit ner Hammergeilen Grafik, wenn Das Game keinen spaß macht?^^


----------



## daedadu (16. April 2008)

Garzgull schrieb:


> LOL!! AoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Solche Leute wie Du halten Blizzard am Leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Glück sind doch die meisten dem MMORPG kritischer gegenübergestellt.


----------



## Raminator (16. April 2008)

ich werde erst age of conan spielen wenn ich einen besseren pc habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antax666 (16. April 2008)

Noch 4 Wochen und dann endlich keine pinken Gnome, hüpfihüpfi Elfen, jede Menge Blut, neue BESSERE Grafik, neue Geschichten, neue Engine, alles NEU. 3 Jahre ein einziges SPiel reichen mir und meinen Freunden auf jedenfall. Wollen wir hoffen, das es gut wird!!!


----------



## masaeN (16. April 2008)

nach 1 jahr wow spieln bin ich von AoC noch nicht so ganz überzeugt ... denke da immer wieder an spiele wie stalker etc. ... die einfach overhypted waren denne mal zu viel zugetraut hatte das sie super spiele wären und danach einfach völlige entäuschungen waren ... meistens ... hab mir allerdings AoC pre order pack bestellt und werd auch mal spieln hoffe ich hab kein fehlkauf betätigt werde aber WoW dennoch spieln will immerhin noch den endcontent bestaunen was ich auch hoffe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ciao


----------



## Grimnyr (16. April 2008)

ich denke mal es werden sich viele AOC holen (einschließlich mir), es eine Zeitlang spielen, und dann wieder zu WOW zurückkehren, war bei HDRO so, bei Tabula Rasa usw. weil ein Spiel das in seiner Gesamtheit besser als WOW ist gibt es einfach NOCH NICHT !

das ist eine Tatsache... punkt und aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raivenix (16. April 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> nach 1 jahr wow spieln bin ich von AoC noch nicht so ganz überzeugt ... denke da immer wieder an spiele wie stalker etc. ... die einfach overhypted waren denne mal zu viel zugetraut hatte das sie super spiele wären und danach einfach völlige entäuschungen waren ... meistens ... hab mir allerdings AoC pre order pack bestellt und werd auch mal spieln hoffe ich hab kein fehlkauf betätigt werde aber WoW dennoch spieln will immerhin noch den endcontent bestaunen was ich auch hoffe ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstens war Stalker n hammer teil aber jetzt zum thema back.Naja ich werde mir auch AoC hollen weil Blizz es mit WoW verschissen hat mit den ganzen Kiddies und dem PvP/E system find ich es jetzt einfach schwachsinnig.Die gladi sets für ehre dann richtig hammer items für heroic marken macht die spiel balance kaputt.Also AoC ich komme!


----------



## Kadoon (16. April 2008)

Raivenix schrieb:


> Erstens war Stalker n hammer teil aber jetzt zum thema back.Naja ich werde mir auch AoC hollen weil Blizz es mit WoW verschissen hat mit den ganzen Kiddies und dem PvP/E system find ich es jetzt einfach schwachsinnig.Die gladi sets für ehre dann richtig hammer items für heroic marken macht die spiel balance kaputt.Also AoC ich komme!



Stalker war ja mal total Arschlangweilig... Immer gleiche Gegner immer dies gleich jenes Gleich .. Selbst die ganze Landschaft war langweilig und öde ^^ Naja geht hier jetzt aber nicht um Stalker ...

Ihr redet immer von eurem ach so tollen "kiddies" ... Ihr wisst schon, dass das keine Bezeichnung für Leute unter 16Jahren ist oder XD ? Aber dann noch zum anderen .... Oha AoC ist ab 18 .. das sind ja dann viel weniger Kinder und Spinner ... Wo lebt ihr bitte ? Als würde nem 15jährigen die 18 auf der Hülle da stören.... Mami, Papi & Freunde, schon hat sich das Thema gegessen .... und dazu kommen dann noch die "BOAH GEILE GRAFIK" Typen ^^ Hf sage ich da nur .... 

Ich zocke auch seit release WoW ... Ich muss zugeben würde ich nur WoW spielen, wäre ich schon tot ^^ Aber ich zocke einfach nebenbei noch was anderes und gut ist. 

AoC sieht schon cool aus und das setting finde ich auch cool. Aber "Settings" Sind Geschmackssache also kann man nicht sagen das, das Setting von WoW beschissen ist oO.

"Es geht nicht um Items" Hahaha .... Wer träumt denn davon ? *zwicken* aufwachen bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach ja und das Kampfsystem ist so derbe dynamisch man muss nach links und rechts dabei drücken usw. usw. Auf dauer ist es doch genau der gleiche scheiss ... auch immer die gleichen tasten ... Vllt nervt es ja sogar das man sogar die ganze Zeit wie ein bekloppter da rumdrücken muss oO.

Wirds nen ProbeAcc mal geben, werde ich es mir anschauen .. Aber so werde ich das Geld nicht direkt aus Fenster werfen, nur weil da zur Zeit ein Game in jeder Zeitschrift steht was so unglaublich der WoW Killer sein soll... 0815 Zeitschriften würden das wohl sagen ...

WoW & AoC kann man einfach nicht direkt vergleichen, weil das verschiedene Welten sind und das sollte hier noch einigen klar werden ^^ Träumen kann man .. aber bitte auch mal die Augen aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Kado


----------



## Finsterniss (16. April 2008)

Age of Conan, steht als Pre Order schon vor mir. Ich hoffe das Funcom all dem gerecht wird, mit dem sie uns die letzte Zeit angefüttert haben. Die Alterseinstufung lässt mich hoffen, das es nicht wie WoW verkommt. (Nichts gegen jüngere Mitspieler, schwarze Schafe haben wir auch bei den älteren.)


----------



## Laxera (16. April 2008)

naja...ich werde bei WOW bleiben, vor allem weil age of conan für mich nicht diese atmosphäre hat wie wow (ich mag die story und kann mich mit ihr identifizieren). und das ganze geflame und gewhine und item geilheit wird auch davor net halt machen und wenn man 10 ab 18 Jahren logos drauf pickt den irgendwie kommen jugendliche ran (ich muss es wissen, da ich - mittlerweile bin ich 21 - an alles ran kam an spielen, filmen, sexzeitungen etc. was ich wollte, dafür gibt es immer mittel und wege, auch wenn ich sagen muss das man viele davon sicher verbauen könnte). dann kommt dazu das der hersteller mich zensiert! (ich meine nur weil ich in deutschland spiele darf ich versch. sachen net sehen? (ich meine irgendwo im gesetz steht doch eig. ein verbot von ZENSUR (!!!) aber alle machen es, keiner regt sich auf....ich meine bin ich mit über 18 Jahren kein mündiger bürger? ich darf autofahren, kredit aufnehmen, haus kaufen, arbeiten? aber in meiner freizeit mischt sich der staat ein? WTF? - sollte man mal gegen vor gehen, denn das erinnert mich iwi an 1933.....)

zu Warhammer: mag die atmosphäre auch net und es ist zu PVP lastig was ich bisher gehört habe (mag kein PVP da es das normale spiel ruiniert, das sieht man in WOW, jeder idiot rennt mit PVP epics rum und meint damit raiden zu können -.-) was mir den spass verdirbt, noch dazu kann ich keien story erkennen (da ich das ganze WAR zeug net kenn)....

fazit: ich bleib und hol mir jetzt dann meinen netherdrachen und freu mich auf's addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long, LAX


----------



## Schneelilie (16. April 2008)

Finsterniss schrieb:


> Age of Conan, steht als Pre Order schon vor mir. Ich hoffe das Funcom all dem gerecht wird, mit dem sie uns die letzte Zeit angefüttert haben. Die Alterseinstufung lässt mich hoffen, das es nicht wie WoW verkommt. (Nichts gegen jüngere Mitspieler, schwarze Schafe haben wir auch bei den älteren.)



Leute wirklich.. Das Spiel wird sicher NICHT schlecht. Das definitiv. Aber sich darauf zu verlassen das es über 18 ist und desshalb keine Kiddys da sein werden, ist wirklich blauäugig. 

Zum einen sind 50% der "Kiddys" Rl-technisch über 18 (Gott ich liebe das Argument "Ich bin älter, ich hab mehr Ahnung") oder haben schlicht andere Methoden ranzukommen. Abgesehen von Freunden, gibts noch Internet (Amazon lässt grüssen und ein Account kann man schon mit unter 18 haben) und kleiine Läden die auf die FSK (FREIWILLIGE Selbstkontrolle) sch*** und nur an die Kohle dneken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte... Ich bitte euch wirklich... Argumentiert wenigstens objektiv, warum das Spiel besser sein soll und nicht einfach anders und neu. Und dann 3 Jahre später wird es wie bei WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiel XYZ kommt auf den Markt, AoC ist ein alter Hut und das andere ist Neu und toll und... besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also bitte seht es zumindest nicht so gutgläubig und blauäugig...


----------



## sevendays5 (17. April 2008)

die devs von age of conan sind die selben von anarchys online (das stimmt doch oder) es gibt jede menge ao fans die nur auf eine fortsetzung warten. 

und das das spiel ab 18 ist sollte doch wohl für die mehrheit pupsegal sein. 

und zu den idioten eins eins über mir: du weisst das pvp items für pvp gedacht sind, jeder vernünftige raidleader nimmt keinen pvp equipten chara mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja war wird pvp lastige, aber auch nur weil die ganzen daoc´ler endlich einen nachfolger haben werden.


----------



## Ronma (17. April 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> nach fast 3 Jahren Spielzeit habe ich mich entschieden, WoW vorerst den Rücken zu kehren um mich einer neuen Herausforderung zu stellen Namens Age of Conan.
> 
> ...




WoW reicht mir auch nach 3 Jahren. Für mich hatte WoW im PVE vor allem im ersten Jahr seinen Höhepunkt, seit BC isses nur noch "Altes immer wieder neu aufwärmen". Werde auch ab 23.05. Age of Conan spielen, bin ebenfalls sehr angetan von dem was bisher so bekannt ist. Bei mir geht's sogar soweit, dass ich nun meinen alten HdRO Account wieder am aktivieren bin und ab dem Wochenende dann bis zum Age of Conan Erscheinen HdRO zocken werde.

Und selbst wenn es mir da vielleicht wieder langt, hab ich noch Mario Kart Wii^^


----------



## lord just (17. April 2008)

Arahtor schrieb:


> ich glaube ich werde auch erst einmal eine WoW Pause einlegen um AoC zu spielen.
> Bei AoC gefällt mir besonders das zu beginn alle Spieler gleichgestellt sind und die Grafik wie das Spielsystem gefallen mir auch sehr gut.
> Mal ne frage ich weiß es wurde schon mal gepostet aber wann kommt das Spiel raus.




naja von gleichgestellt kann nicht die rede sein. wer vorbestellt, der darf 3 tage eher spielen und wer sich die collector's edition holt, bekommt einen umhang durch den man mehr erfahrung bekommt und nen reittier dazu. wer also sich die collector's edition vorbestellt, der kann 3 tage eher spielen und levelt schneller und hat dazu noch nen reittier.

dann @ laxera

im grundgesetz steht, dass bei der berichterstattung rundfunk und medien zensurfrei sind, so lange sie nicht gegen das jugendschutzgesetz verstoßen.

das heißt, dass alles, was nicht informieren oder aufklären will zensiert werden darf. spiele gelten als kunst und als unterhaltungsmedium und haben nicht den anspruch (zumindest die meisten aber da wird eh alles in einen topf geschmissen) die spieler über etwas zu informieren oder auf zu klären und dürfen somit zensiert werden.

selbst zeitschriften unterliegen der zensur, obwohl sie informieren und aufklären wollen aber sie müssen ja noch auf den jugendschutz achten.


----------



## razaros (17. April 2008)

ich gebe docextrabeam recht ein fatasy spiel ohne elfen orcs was auch immer is was komisch 
aber wie ich hier lese soll das spiel trotzdem klasse sein^^ aber ich bleib bei WoW und ausserdem bin ich eh noch zu jung für AoC xD


----------



## Mikokami (17. April 2008)

Wenigstens wird es in AoC keine Fraktionen geben wie im richtigen Leben, bzw. nur Freunde & Gildenmitglieder sowie Feinde.

Ich hoffe stark das dort erzieherische Maßnahmen für "Kiddys" (Personen die dank Anonymität und ausreichend Publikum ausflippen) greifen, und zwar in Form von Keule aufn Kopf und an den Pranger stellen.

Desweiteren wird AoC mehr Wert auf das Gruppenspiel legen und wer da andauernd nervt und ausflippt wird es wohl recht schwer haben seine Ziele zu erreichen. 

Deswegen werde ich in AoC, wie alle die ich kenne, auf dem RP-PvP Servern jeden virtuell verklobben der zu oft negativ auffällt, bis er seine Fehler einsieht, was ja leider bei WoW oder in der Realität des Rechtsstaates nicht möglich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS.: Es gibt keine schlechten Spiele, nur Vorurteile, Meinungen, Erfahrungen, Wünsche & Vorstellungen die bei jedem individuell sind. Nur sollte man die Spiele die man spielt als Hobby und Freizeitbeschäftigung behandeln und das auch nur aus eigenem freiem Willen, um längerfristig Spass daran zu haben.

PSS.: Es ist schwer etwas Neues zu akzeptieren, wie ein neues MMO oder MMORPG, wenn man noch zu sehr im Alten festhängt, weswegen man sich rechtzeitig vom Alten lösen und zurückziehen sollte um sich auf das Neue einzustellen und besser genießen zu können. Denn wer mag noch eine große Pizza essen wenn er vor 1 Minute schon eine große Portion Spagetthi hatte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marob (17. April 2008)

Ich finde Schneelilie trifft es hier mit am besten.

Der Hype um und die Erwartungen an AoC sind riesig. "Alles wird besser, größer und schöner als in WoW". 

Besser ist immer eine Auffassung des einzelnen und was man für einen Geschmack hat. Eine Grafik als besser zu bezeichnen, nur weil sie mehr Polygone, mehr Shader oder realistischer ist, ist genauso, als wenn man sagt, die Sonnenblumen von VanGogh seien schlechter, als das Digitalfoto einer Sonnenblume von heute, nur weil man auf dem Foto mehr und genauer alles sieht. 
Die Grafik der beiden Spiele sind nur bedingt mit einander zu vegleichen. Die WoW-Grafik hat einen ganz eigenen Stil und passt meiner Meinung perfekt zu WoW. Ein WoW mit Hochglanzelfen und Highres-Orks kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen und wäre der Hauptgrund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören.

Die Grafik von AoC ist nach heutigem Stand sicherlich aktueller, was aber auch wieder das Handicap mit der erhöhten Hardwareanforderung mit sich bringt. Pro und Contra eben.

Das Argument mit der "besseren kiddyfreien und sozialen" Community war bisher das, worüber ich am meisten gelacht habe. Die Roxxor-Kiddies (altersneutral) werden sich auch in AoC finden. Meine Erfahrung ist bisher, dass die auffälligen Spieler, sehr oft keine Minderjährigen sind, sondern oft zwischen 18 und 25 sind. 

Viele U18-Spieler benehmen sich meiner Ansicht und erfahrung nach besser, als die vermeindlich "Großen". Also zu erwarten, dass es in AoC "gesittet" zugeht, nur weil da 18+ draufsteht, wage ich mehr als zu bezweifeln. Wissen kann es selbstverständlich niemand, denn die ingame-Community zu AoC gibt es noch nicht.

Das Argument der "sozialen" Community ist ebenfalls nicht haltbar. Welchen Grund für dieses "soziale" Verhalten sollte es geben. Wegen Städteroberung? Wegen großen Belagerungen, wo alle an einem Strang ziehen müssen? Alles quatsch. 
Auch für einen großen 25/40-Mann Raid muss ich mich in eine Gruppe einbringen und kann nicht mein Ding durchziehen wie ich es will. In den meisten (guten) Gilden, wo man sich nicht in die Gemeinschaft einbringt, fliegt man wieder raus. Wenn jemand also behauptet, in WoW würde es "unsozial" zugehen, ist meiner Meinung nach entweder in der falschen Gilde oder der falschen Raidgemeinschaft.

Dass viele nach Jahren des WoW spielens Lust verspüren neue Ufer zu erkunden, ist in meinen Augen mehr als nachvollziehbar. 
Soll doch jeder wenn es ihm Spass macht, AoC probieren und wenn es ihm gefällt dort glücklich werden. Genauso kann auch jeder WoW weiterspielen, wenn er mit dem Setting von AoC z.B. nicht zufrieden ist. Leben und Leben lassen. Der Wechselnde spielt eben AoC, der andere WoW. Es gibt nicht nur das eine oder das andere, sondern es wird ein Nebeneinander geben, und wenn es sich rausstellt, das AoC Dinge anbietet, die bei den Spielern besonders gut ankommen, denke ich, dass diese Dinge auch irgendwie in WoW einfliessen werden und auch umgekehrt.

In diesem Sinne.

Marob

EDIT:
"PSS.: Es ist schwer etwas Neues zu akzeptieren, wie ein neues MMO oder MMORPG, wenn man noch zu sehr im Alten festhängt, weswegen man sich rechtzeitig vom Alten lösen und zurückziehen sollte um sich auf das Neue einzustellen und besser genießen zu können."

Das heißt, sobald was Neues kommt, muss ich das Alte, mit dem ich noch sehr zufrieden bin, fallen lassen und mich aufs Neue einstellen, nur weil es neu ist?
Komische Einstellung, die ich so nicht teilen kann.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. April 2008)

Marob schrieb:


> Die WoW-Grafik hat einen ganz eigenen Stil und passt meiner Meinung perfekt zu WoW. Ein WoW mit Hochglanzelfen und Highres-Orks kann ich mir persönlich nicht vorstellen und wäre der Hauptgrund für mich mit WoW aufzuhören.



Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß: Du würdest also mit WoW aufhören, wenn die Ingame-Grafik so aussähe wie das Intro? (Und das Argument der nötigen Hardware klammern wir hier mal kurz aus es geht mir nur um den Stil) Ich habe irgendwie Schwierigkeiten, das zu glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marob (17. April 2008)

Ok. Vlt ein Smiley vergessen.

Sollte eher sagen, dass die Grafik ein eigener Stil ist, der praktisch von Beginn an WoW mit prägte, und der mMn mittlerweile zu WoW gehört, und wäre dieser Grafikstil weg, wäre es irgendwie nicht mehr WoW.

Ein Spiel in "Intro-Grafik" ist utopisch, sodass man darüber denke ich nicht reden muss. Ich muss mich jedoch in einem Spiel atmosphärisch wohl fühlen und da ist bei mir die Grafik eben auch sehr wichtig, und eine zu sterile Hochglanz-Grafik war für mich bisher eher ein Grund gegen ein Spiel als für dieses.

Hört sich vlt komisch an, ist aber so.


----------



## Garzgull (17. April 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Solche Leute wie Du halten Blizzard am Leben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hm ich habe Guild Wars gespielt ich spiele FURY und du bist niemand das du  mir vorschreibst was ich spielen soll, kapish 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. April 2008)

Marob schrieb:


> Ok. Vlt ein Smiley vergessen.
> 
> Sollte eher sagen, dass die Grafik ein eigener Stil ist, der praktisch von Beginn an WoW mit prägte, und der mMn mittlerweile zu WoW gehört, und wäre dieser Grafikstil weg, wäre es irgendwie nicht mehr WoW.



Auch hier bleibt nur zu sagen: Low Quality ist kein "Stil", Low Quality ist das Resultat einer Abwesenheit von fähigen Grafikprogrammieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem Comicstil von WoW würden ein paar Polygone mehr nicht schaden, nur dann würde die mies programmierte Engine endgültig nur noch auf Highend-Rechnern laufen. Und sie IST mies programmiert, wenn es selbst auf Highend-Rechnern Performanceeinbrüche gibt, die andere MMOs problemlos stemmen.



> Ein Spiel in "Intro-Grafik" ist utopisch, sodass man darüber denke ich nicht reden muss.



Och, bei den derzeitigen Hardware- und Software-Fortschritten ist das gar nicht mal sooo utopisch. In spätestens fünf Jahren hat dann wohl auch jeder letzte Hinterwäldler einen passenden PC.

Was effekttechnisch bei guter Performance möglich ist dürfte z.B. die Unreal3-Engine zeigen, die ja mittlerweile auch für MMOs lizensiert wird. Und so weit von den WoW- und WC3-Intros ist die auch nicht mehr weg.



> Ich muss mich jedoch in einem Spiel atmosphärisch wohl fühlen und da ist bei mir die Grafik eben auch sehr wichtig, und eine zu sterile Hochglanz-Grafik war für mich bisher eher ein Grund gegen ein Spiel als für dieses.
> 
> Hört sich vlt komisch an, ist aber so.



Was sich WIRKLICH komisch anhört ist die Vorstellung, das gute Grafik automatisch der Atmosphäre schaden und steril wirken muss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (17. April 2008)

Marob schrieb:


> Das heißt, sobald was Neues kommt, muss ich das Alte, mit dem ich noch sehr zufrieden bin, fallen lassen und mich aufs Neue einstellen, nur weil es neu ist?
> Komische Einstellung, die ich so nicht teilen kann.



Nein das heißt nicht, sobald was Neues kommt, muss ich das Alte, mit dem ich noch sehr zufrieden bin, fallen lassen und mich aufs Neue einstellen, nur weil es neu ist.

Ganz und garnicht, aber wenn du dem Neuen, dem Kommenden eine faire und offene Einstellung gegenüber haben willst, halte ich es für nötig und angebracht, sich zuerst von dem Alten angemessen zu distanzieren, und gegebenenfalls eine Ruhephase zwischen den Beiden einzulegen.

Desweiteren entschuldige ich mich für meine schwer verständliche Wort- und Vergleichswahl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marob (17. April 2008)

@Draco1985
Wenn Low-Quality automatisch bedeuten würde, dass das kein "STIL" wäre, dann müssten Dinge wie z.B. Micky Mouse - Hefte schon lange abgeschafft sein bzw sich den neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten angleichen. Merkste was? Tuen sie nicht, weil es eben ein eigener Stil ist, und ebenso sehe ich die WoW-Grafik als Stil an, der eben dazu gehört. Ein WoW ohne diesen Grafikstil mit den z.B. bunten Farben wäre eben irgendwo kein Warcraft mehr. Ob sie einem gefällt oder nicht ist eine andere Frage und nur persönlich für sich selber zu beantworten. Nur weil sie einem evtl selber nicht gefällt, ist sie noch lange nicht schlecht.

Und dass es utopisch ist, mit einem MMO in Intro-Qualität, bestätigst du mir eigentlich nur mit deinem Geschriebenen, wenn du von einer Umsetzung in evtl 5 Jahren sprichst, denn nichts anderes bedeutet Utopie. Etwas was denkbar oder wünschenswert wäre, aber derzeit (noch) nicht umsetzbar ist. Passt doch, oder?

Auch schrieb ich nicht, dass ich automatisch gute (sagen wir vlt besser modernere) Grafik unatmosphärisch oder steril finde. Nur auch hier ist die Definition von "gut" sehr stark persönlich eingefärbt. 
Ein Beispiel für (damals) moderne Grafik ist zum Beispiel "Elder Scroll 3: Morrowind", was aber aufgrund seiner Grafik in meinen Augen sehr unatmosphärisch wirkte, da man aufrund der Hardwareanforderung dieser Grafikengine viele "Kleinigkeiten" weglassen musste, die eine Welt lebendig machen, also zu steril. 

Und genau das ist es was ich zu sagen versuchte. Moderne Grafik ist lange kein Garant für Atmosphäre, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Akium (17. April 2008)

Werde mir auch AoC bestellen.. 

Bin es immer öfter leid, mich an der Zeitvernichtungsmaschine WoW zu beteiligen. 

1. Völlig verkorkstes Berufesystem (stelle 50 x die selben Handschuhe her, um einen Skillpunkt zu bekommen, farme die Hälfte deiner Freizeit die Materialien dafür, um dir dann ein Teil bauen zu können welches durch 2 Tage BG-Schlafen locker überholt wird)

2. Nachdem du paar Monate Level 70 bist, besteht der Inhalt des Games aus 7 (sieben !! )   25 er Instanzen, mit all ihren fürchterlichen Nebenwirkungen. (suchtfördernde DKP Systeme, Itemgeile-Gildenhopper, etc...)
Jedoch nur aus einer 10 er Instanz, und einer weiteren, die später hineingepacht wurde..
Haste nicht genug Zeit zum Raiden, kannste dich langweilen, oder den 10.ten Twink hochspielen...
Oder gar 25 x tolle spannende Daily-Quests machen. 

3. Finde als Spieler, der nicht in die Standartgruppenbesetzung passt, nie ne Gruppe, weil die meissten werten Mitspieler am liebsten nur mit Tank, Healer und 3 x CC (am liebsten sheep) was machen...
(Weils dann so schön einfach ist) 

4. Dann kommt ne neue 5 er Instanz, und grade bei der treibt Blizz die CC - Lastigkeit nochmals in die Höhe..

5. Tolle Beruferezepte droppen natürlich auch nur in 25 er Instanzen, die entsprechenden Mats dazu auch... 

6. Gehe insgesamt 54 x in die gleiche Instanz, um dir dann ein mittelklassiges Rezept oder Item kaufen zu können. 

7. Fang den ganzen Müll mit WolK nochmal an... 


PS: Die Grafik ist mir völlig egal.. Das ganze Spielsystem ist vollkommen daneben..


----------



## Göttlich (17. April 2008)

Und über kurz oder lang geht es in jedem Spiel um Items. Das wird auch in Age of Conan passieren, weil wenn 2 Leute mit gleich gutem Skill aufeinander treffen und kämpfen wird letztendlich derjenige mit dem besseren Equip gewinnen.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

tut mir ja sehr leid Angrimssohn aber du hast eindeutig zuviel wow gespielt  den das ist das einzigste bzw erste mmorpg das mit dem item wahn angefangen hat es gab schon über 16 jahre voher schon mmorpgs und wirklich nur in einem bruchteil wenn überhaupt ging es um items  ja klar in wow treffen 2 gleiche klassen mit dem selben equipment aufeinder wer gewinnt der der den ersten schlag gelandet hat oh ja das ist der in wow benötigte skill  nun hat einer der beiden ein anderes equipment das überall nur ein atributspunkt schlechter ist  der rest ist gleich also gleiche klasse gleiche erfahrung spirch wenden den selben skils an wer gewinnt der mit den besseren items 

das hast du aber bei aoc nicht durch die kollisonsabfrage  durch die genaue berechnung der waffen länge durch das aktive verteidigungs system( du bestimmt selbst wann du ausweichst blockst etc) und durch das shield system kann dir sowas nicht passieren sowohl im pve als auch im pvp wird deine eigene reaktion  gefragt nicht die lächerlichen zahlen auf ein paar bits und bytes die man für das wichtigste an solchen spielen hält 

ps. irgendwie hat die zitat funktion nicht geklappt zu wenig memory sagt der mir dabei hab ich 6 gb ram frei ....


----------



## Draco1985 (17. April 2008)

Marob schrieb:


> @Draco1985
> Wenn Low-Quality automatisch bedeuten würde, dass das kein "STIL" wäre, dann müssten Dinge wie z.B. Micky Mouse - Hefte schon lange abgeschafft sein bzw sich den neuen grafischen Möglichkeiten angleichen. Merkste was? Tuen sie nicht, weil es eben ein eigener Stil ist, und ebenso sehe ich die WoW-Grafik als Stil an, der eben dazu gehört. Ein WoW ohne diesen Grafikstil mit den z.B. bunten Farben wäre eben irgendwo kein Warcraft mehr. Ob sie einem gefällt oder nicht ist eine andere Frage und nur persönlich für sich selber zu beantworten. Nur weil sie einem evtl selber nicht gefällt, ist sie noch lange nicht schlecht.



Du ziehst hier einen etwas krummen Vergleich. Das Aussehen von Mickey Maus kommt nicht daher, dass ein Zeichner nicht besser zeichnen konnte.

Die Schwäche am Look von WoW ist IMO die mangelhafte Umsetzung der wirklich guten Konzepte (also von Konzeptzeichnung zum Ingame-Modell). Das hat nichts mit bunt oder nicht bunt zu tun, sondern dass die Kanten der Modelle runder sein könnten, die Texturen höher aufgelöst und detaillierter und die Umgebung nicht so "platt". Und am Stil selbst würde das rein gar nichts ändern.

Stattdessen wird die Engine z.B. mit unnötigen Leuchteffekten bombadiert, die IMO einiges zur mangelhaften Performance beitragen (z.B. das berüchtigte Shattrath-Low-FPS-Syndrom).



> Und dass es utopisch ist, mit einem MMO in Intro-Qualität, bestätigst du mir eigentlich nur mit deinem Geschriebenen, wenn du von einer Umsetzung in evtl 5 Jahren sprichst, denn nichts anderes bedeutet Utopie. Etwas was denkbar oder wünschenswert wäre, aber derzeit (noch) nicht umsetzbar ist. Passt doch, oder?



Es wäre rein theoretisch auch heute schon umsetzbar, aber das würde dann eben so aussehen wie bei AoC und dazu führen, dass es nur Leute mit High-End-PCs genießen können.

Ansonsten hast du allerdings Recht, ich hatte "utopisch" eher im Sinne von "nicht besonders realistisch" oder "nicht umsetzbar" interpretiert.



> Auch schrieb ich nicht, dass ich automatisch gute (sagen wir vlt besser modernere) Grafik unatmosphärisch oder steril finde. Nur auch hier ist die Definition von "gut" sehr stark persönlich eingefärbt.
> Ein Beispiel für (damals) moderne Grafik ist zum Beispiel "Elder Scroll 3: Morrowind", was aber aufgrund seiner Grafik in meinen Augen sehr unatmosphärisch wirkte, da man aufrund der Hardwareanforderung dieser Grafikengine viele "Kleinigkeiten" weglassen musste, die eine Welt lebendig machen, also zu steril.



Und ebenso ist es doch bei WoW. Details wurden weggelassen und das Ganze wird jetzt als "eigener Stil" verkauft. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Mit dem Argument, dass das Spiel auch auf älteren PCs laufen soll wäre ich auch durchaus zufrieden, aber dann soll man bitte auch die ganzen Leuchteffekte die an der Performance zehren wieder streichen.



> Und genau das ist es was ich zu sagen versuchte. Moderne Grafik ist lange kein Garant für Atmosphäre, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Genauso wie schlechte Grafik nichts mit Atmosphäre zu tun hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (17. April 2008)

Deswegen erhoffen wir doch alle das AoC frischen Wind und neue Innovationen ins Genre bringt, gepaart mit einigen klassischen Aspekten wie den Spielerstädten.

Desweiteren finde ich es sehr vorteilhaft für Age of Conan dass die Grafik- und Hardwareansprüche so hoch definiert sind. Denn in 3 Jahren sieht dass dann immer noch schön aus, wobei die Rechner und Grafikkarten bis dahin immer schneller und günstiger werden.

Und in der Evolution der digitalen Welt sind 3 Jahre eine enorme Zeitspanne, und das eine oder andere Spielkonzept in WoW ist nun wirklich durch übermäßige Benutzung ausgebrannt und/oder nicht mehr zeitgemäß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. April 2008)

@ Akium

deine Kritik ist durchaus berechtigt. 

Die Frage ist, wer macht es besser? AoC ? Wenn ja wechsel ich auch, daran glauben tu ich aber nicht!


----------



## daedadu (17. April 2008)

Garzgull schrieb:


> hm ich habe Guild Wars gespielt ich spiele FURY und du bist niemand das du  mir vorschreibst was ich spielen soll, kapish
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genau solche Charakterzüge werden auch InGame von vielen angeprangert ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum einen wollen wir die obercoolen Sprüche nicht haben und beeindrucken höchstens die 12jährige Nachbarstochter, zum anderen interessiert es niemanden was man nebenbei spielt. 

Ich hab mir deinen Spruch mal an die Wand geheftet, zur Belustigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS : Ein Mindestmaß an Rechtschreibung darf man erwarten, oder ?

+++

Es ist wirklich sehr schwer von etwas liebgewonnenen wie WoW Abstand zu halten, aber ich glaube, man sollte auch anderen MMORPG´s die Chance lassen sich zu beweisen. 
Die Grafik ist seit fast 4 Jahren unverändert, neue Welten oder auch Häuser sind zwar Ok, aber jedes sieht von innen gleich aus, wo ist da die Abwechslung bzw. die Liebe zum Detail ?!

Unter keinen Umständen möchte ich Spieler von WoW weglocken, aber auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter und mal schauen was die Zukunft so noch bringt. 

Auch ist mir klar, das AoC mit massiven Problemen am Anfang zu kämpfen hat, das war bei WoW nicht anders.

Abwarten und Tee trinken lautet meine Devise und freue mich das der Release Termin näher rückt !


----------



## Schneelilie (17. April 2008)

Ah ich sehe wir fangen wieder bei "WoW Grafik ist schlecht" an, nur weil sie DIR nicht passt.

Nur so nebenbei: viele Polygone machen kein gute Atmosphäre aus. WoW hat keine schlechte Grafik, nur weil die Entwickler sind entschieden haben eine Stillinie zu verfolgen und nicht sobald etwas "besseres" möglich ist, ein Stilbruch zu begehen. Das haben sie bei der Story zu oft "versucht" und das Ergebnis ist jedem bekannt (warum nur haben sie nicht dran gedacht die Story zu lizensieren und haben diese Schundschreiblerlingen erlaubt mit den Romanen dran rumzupfuschen...)

Also nochmal: OBJEKTIV sein. Wenn man Pro und Contra aufzählen will oder gar eine Diskussion anregen möchte, sollte man nicht wie die Christen bei der Erläuterung der Gründe für die Kreuzzüge vorgehen.


----------



## Tikume (17. April 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Desweiteren finde ich es sehr vorteilhaft für Age of Conan dass die Grafik- und Hardwareansprüche so hoch definiert sind. Denn in 3 Jahren sieht dass dann immer noch schön aus, wobei die Rechner und Grafikkarten bis dahin immer schneller und günstiger werden.



Das Vorhaben hatten schon andere und der Plan geht nicht wirklich auf.

Beispiel EQ2: Sieht natürlich gut aus, keine Frage. Aber wenn Du heute z.B. bei der Landschaftsgrafik die Performance und das Aussehen mit einem Herr der Ringe vergleichst ist letzteres performanter und macht den besseren Gesamteindruck (bei den Chars ist es freilich nicht ganz so).
EQ2 bietet Dinge wie Cloth Simulation und Wassersimulation die eigentlich atm kein MMO hat - aber mal ehrlich, am Gesamteindruck poliert eher wenig, zumal es auch heute noch richtig dick Performance schluckt.

Besser finde ich da wie z.B. in Daoc vorgegangen wurde: Von Zeit zu Zeit ein Update der Engine und aufpolieren alter Bereiche und Modelle.
Nachteil ist hier dass natürlich einige Gebiete "älter" erscheinen als andere. Im Ganzen ist aber das der wesentlich bessere Schritt.

Kurz und gut: Lieber drauf achten dass man die Engine und die Modelle/GRafiken imemr mal wieder aktualisieren kann als eine Engine zu bauen für die die passenden PCs erst in 10 Jahren gebaut werden. In 10 Jahren schaut dann nämlich alles nochmal ganz anders aus.


----------



## Xothras (17. April 2008)

> Das Age of Conan World of Warcraft in keinster weise vorraus ist ist ja wohl eh klar
> Grafik finde ich Zweit-Rang'ig
> 
> Was bringt mir ein Spiel mit ner Hammergeilen Grafik, wenn Das Game keinen spaß macht?^^



Dann hast Du schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung. Allein das Kampfsystem wird WoW um Längen voraus sein (nur um mal ´nen Bruchteil zu nennen).


----------



## LoLTroll (17. April 2008)

Xothras schrieb:


> Dann hast Du schlicht und ergreifend keine Ahnung. Allein das Kampfsystem wird WoW um Längen voraus sein (nur um mal ´nen Bruchteil zu nennen).



Was der Bauer ned kennt frisster nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xothras (17. April 2008)

> Was der Bauer ned kennt frisster nicht



Wohl wahr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (17. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ah ich sehe wir fangen wieder bei "WoW Grafik ist schlecht" an, nur weil sie DIR nicht passt.
> 
> Nur so nebenbei: viele Polygone machen kein gute Atmosphäre aus. WoW hat keine schlechte Grafik, nur weil die Entwickler sind entschieden haben eine Stillienie zu verfolgen und nicht sobald etwas "besseres" möglich ist, ein Stilbruch zu begehen. Das haben sie bei der Story zu oft "versucht" und das Ergebnis ist jedem bekannt (warum nur haben sie nicht dran gedacht die Story zu lizensieren und haben diese Schundschreiblerlingen erlaubt mit den Romanen dran rumzupfuschen...)
> 
> Also nochmal: OBJEKTIV sein. Wenn man Pro und Contra aufzählen will oder gar eine Diskussion anregen möchte, sollte man nicht wie die Christen bei der Erläuterung der Gründe für die Kreuzzüge vorgehen.



Wie viel objektiver geht es denn noch, bitte? Die Grafik war (wie bei den meisten Blizzard-Spielen) schon veraltet, als das Spiel erschien. Punkt. Die Performance der Engine ist, gemessen an der Grafik die sie darstellt, ein schlechter Witz, das ist ebenso Fakt und kann nicht beschönigt werden.

Und was die Atmosphäre angeht wird auch sehr viel schöngeredet. Von Burning Crusade, diesem riesigen Designpatzer will ich gar nicht mal reden. Ganz einfaches Beispiel aus Classic-WoW: Geh auf Youtube und kuck dir die Endsequenz der Menschenkampagne von WC3 an. Als nächstes logg dich ein und lauf nach Undercity, in den ehemaligen Thronsaal des Königs. Was fällt dir spontan auf, wenn du dich umsiehst?

Mal sehen ob einer von sich aus drauf kommt, worauf ich hinauswill...


----------



## Subzero91 (17. April 2008)

Nur weil ihr in den Trailers etc gesehen habt was da alles so drin ist : Oh guck mal da fließt blut du kannst die arme abschlagen was du in wow nicht kannst.  Das heißt  nicht das es besser als WoW ist und nach einer weile bockt es auch nicht mehr immer im Kampf das gleiche zu tun . Erst mal abwarten wie es im spiel ist und am anfang laufen die server eh nicht fehlerfrei!! 

Eigentlich interessiert es gar keinen wenn ihr hier reinschreibt das ihr das game holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xothras (17. April 2008)

> Erst mal abwarten wie es im spiel ist und am anfang laufen die server eh nicht fehlerfrei!!



Normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich erinnere mal an den Release von WoW)

Wenn es Dich nicht interessiert, frage ich mich, was Du in diesem Thread zu suchen hast   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Subzero91 (17. April 2008)

der titel des threads lautet  aber nicht :" ich hole mir Aoc , wer noch"?


----------



## Endofhope (18. April 2008)

moin liebe Buffies^^

ich komme nich drum herum auch ma was dazu zu sagen und meine Meinung zu vertreten....

also WoW ist ein Spiel das mir in den 2 Jahren die ich aktiv und teilweise auch intensiv gezoggt hab ans herz gewachsen *früh aufstehen WoW,arbeiten..nach Hause WoW* ja sogar alle freien Tage die ich hatte hab ich dem Spiel gegeben....WoW ist ein einzigartiges Spiel mit einem Flair und Charme das nur sehr schwer zu übertreffen ist. Nun mit der Zeit bekam ich das verlangen mehr den Kampfverlauf zu beeinflussen als nur mit Skills um mich zu schmeißen.... ich weiß das man selbst bei WoW seinen Char auch gut kennen muß und so weiter da wird einem auch viel können abverlangt....ich sag nur raiden und Arena.... der springende Punkt ist aber das man wenn man denn angegriffen wird sich nich ma eben entscheiden kann auf die Barrikaden gehen kan und Blockt und und sich verteidigt was das Zeug hält nein es bleibt einem nur der angriff bisher. Ich verspreche mir von Aoc nich ''DAS'' Übergame aber was bisher bekannt ist klingt sehr interessant und interaktiver als ich es von jedem Spiel bisher kenne. Für mich persönlich macht die Spielmechanik 60% des Spielerlebnisses aus Grafik und Atmosphäre die restlichen 40%....was bringt mir die tollste Grafik wenn das kämpfen Dickdarm Endprodukt ist^^. ich werde mir einen neuen Rechner zulegen *nein mir wächst das Geld nich aus den Taschen ich muß ne Weile dafür sparen*

Den Vergleich zwischen WoW und AoC kann man nicht ziehen da es sich um vollkommen unterschiedliche Spielabläufe handelt. ich werds mir holen....antesten und wenn es meine Anforderungen erfüllt werde ich das zocken ansonsten bleib ich bei WoW und schau mal was Aion so hergibt.....

so far... greetz End  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3n0m (18. April 2008)

Was ich seh seltsam finde, ist das seit Jahren am meisten bei Spielen die Garfik angepriesen wird, obwohl bei den Spielen der spaß und abwechslungsreichtum drunter zu leiden hat.

Ich kenn mich nicht so bei den MMOS aus, deshalb vergleiche ich mal Offline RPG's  z.B. Morrowind und Oblivion. Oblivion ist zwar von der Grafik her sehr schick geworden aber das "Gesammtspiel" ist wesentlich schlechter als der Vorgänger. 

Ich will damit nicht sagen das AOC schlecht sein wird, aber vllt wird es genauso sein das einfach zuviel Arbeit in "die geile Grafik" gesteckt wird, statt in das eigendliche Spiel.

greetz

ps: das beste RPG ist immernoch Secret Of Mana für Snes das kann ich nach Jahren noch zocken hne das es langweilig wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (18. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Besser finde ich da wie z.B. in Daoc vorgegangen wurde: Von Zeit zu Zeit ein Update der Engine und aufpolieren alter Bereiche und Modelle.
> Nachteil ist hier dass natürlich einige Gebiete "älter" erscheinen als andere. Im Ganzen ist aber das der wesentlich bessere Schritt.
> 
> Kurz und gut: Lieber drauf achten dass man die Engine und die Modelle/GRafiken imemr mal wieder aktualisieren kann als eine Engine zu bauen für die die passenden PCs erst in 10 Jahren gebaut werden. In 10 Jahren schaut dann nämlich alles nochmal ganz anders aus.



Der bessere Schritt? Vielleicht ja, vielleicht nein. Eine passende Lösung sollte auf jedenfall her um das Spiel am sinnvoll und abwechslungsreich am Leben zu erhalten in den kommenden Jahren, und ich sehe das so, dass es wohl einfacher ist spielerischen Inhalt zu erschaffen und bereit zustellen, als Engineupdates zu werkeln.

Da AoC so ein hohes Niveau und Anforderungen hat, können sie auf Aktualisierungen der Engine erstmal verzichten, welche ja wohl eine sehr gute Plattform bietet.

Nur die Zeit wirds zeigen, also 3-10 Jahre warten spielen und das Leben genießen, und dann ein Fazit ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CFC_Xaik0n (18. April 2008)

moin moin
jo ich wechsel zu Age of conan !
nach mehr als 2 jahren WoW muss da einfach mal was neues her !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Xaik0n

Die Gilde Circle of Xerion sucht noch member !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.circle-of-xerion.de.vu/


----------



## LordofDemons (18. April 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Apfel oder Birne... das is hier die Frage!


ich bin gegen äpfel allergisch XD

nein spaß beiseite ich werd mal beides probieren und was mir besser gefällt das spiel ich dann


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Kurz und gut: Lieber drauf achten dass man die Engine und die Modelle/GRafiken imemr mal wieder aktualisieren kann als eine Engine zu bauen für die die passenden PCs erst in 10 Jahren gebaut werden. In 10 Jahren schaut dann nämlich alles nochmal ganz anders aus.



Hehe, in 10 Jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich vermute mal stark, dass wir uns in 10 Jahren über die schlechte Grafik vom RealLife beschweren!


----------



## Aylwyn (18. April 2008)

Joa, AoC wär schon was. 

Mich reizt eigentlich hauptsächlich der Realismus, der von den Entwicklern ständig betont wird (Kollisionsabfrage etc.) und das Kampfsystem.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal störts mich doch, wenn mir in SW jemand 10 min hinterherrennt "haste mal 1g pls" und ich kann ihn nicht am Kragen packen und ihm den Arsch versohlen.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch der passende Rechner, aber vllt wird das noch was bis zum release. (nein, nicht nur für AoC, wollt mir sowieso nen neuen besorgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Schneelilie (18. April 2008)

Was die Endsequenz angeht: Danke, da spiel ich lieber die Kampagne daheim nochmal durch und gucke mir dann das Video an. Ist schon paar Jährchen her das ich es gespielt habe.

Aber mal eine Gegenantwort: Geh mal den Weg vom Eingang zum Thronsaal und hör hin bzw. stell dich im Saal des Königs hin und hör hin. Und zwar genau. DAS ist Atmosphäre. Wenn du nichts hörst, tja dein Pech. Ich nämlich schon. Und nein keine EInbildung, da gibts es was, wenn mans hören will. Genau wie die Geister der Toten Stadtbewohner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Göttlich (18. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Was die Endsequenz angeht: Danke, da spiel ich lieber die Kampagne daheim nochmal durch und gucke mir dann das Video an. Ist schon paar Jährchen her das ich es gespielt habe.
> 
> Aber mal eine Gegenantwort: Geh mal den Weg vom Eingang zum Thronsaal und hör hin bzw. stell dich im Saal des Königs hin und hör hin. Und zwar genau. DAS ist Atmosphäre. Wenn du nichts hörst, tja dein Pech. Ich nämlich schon. Und nein keine EInbildung, da gibts es was, wenn mans hören will. Genau wie die Geister der Toten Stadtbewohner
> 
> ...




ja ist auch schwer ne soundfile unterzulegen was übrigends erst knapp 1,5 jahre nach release geschen ist weil alles zu trist wirkte  und ich muss draco recht gegen die grafik ist veraltet und war es schon beim release  es ist nichts weiter als eien modifizierte warcraft 3 engine  aber auch grafik ist nicht alles es geht um vieles mehr sehr vieles ... wovon wow gar nichts hat


----------



## Garzgull (18. April 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Genau solche Charakterzüge werden auch InGame von vielen angeprangert !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lerne Russich so gut wie ich deutsch kenne dann darfst du  über meine rechtsschreibeungwat sagen ok?
das mit obercoolen spuchen is mir egal ich schreibe was ich denke und wenn das dir nicht gefält lese nicht
ich habe mit Guild Wars und den rest eswegen aufgehört , weil man dort keine unterschiede zwieschen Chars  finden kann alle die lvl 20(das war auch ein grund wie so ich aufgehört hab) sind haben gleiche Rüstung geiche damage gleiche waffen usw.
Das mit grafik hast du recht aber wow lauft sogar auf meinem 3-rd PC p3 700MHz 512 Ram GF2 32MB
keine inis aber kann man im freien noch mobs killn versuche das mal mit AoC und gleichen Rechner
Wow ändert sich ständig und ein fantasy spiel ohne fantasy is einfach nur DÄMLICH und mit Städte bauen is das auch nicht besser
was ich mir noch holen würde ist WAR .


----------



## Draco1985 (18. April 2008)

Garzgull schrieb:


> ich habe mit Guild Wars und den rest eswegen aufgehört , weil man dort keine unterschiede zwieschen Chars  finden kann alle die lvl 20(das war auch ein grund wie so ich aufgehört hab) sind haben gleiche Rüstung geiche damage gleiche waffen usw.



Ist doch bei WoW exakt dasselbe. Im PvP trägt quasi jeder ein S-Set mit leichten, kaum sichtbaren Variationen.

Der Unterschied zu GW ist nur: Da ist das Ganze ausbalanciert, bei WoW nicht die Spur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das mit grafik hast du recht aber wow lauft sogar auf meinem 3-rd PC p3 700MHz 512 Ram GF2 32MB
> keine inis aber kann man im freien noch mobs killn versuche das mal mit AoC und gleichen Rechner



Diese Aussage ist absolut hirnrissig, aber leider gibts sie immer wieder, also die Antwort bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, die geht an alle die solche Werbesprüche aufsagen:

Entweder kriegt es in euren Dickschädel, dass Hardware kein Ding für die Ewigkeit ist und ein PC quasi konstant aufgerüstet werden muss, um mit aktuellen Technologien mithalten zu können, oder kauft euch Konsolen, wo ihr diesen "Stress" nicht habt.

Die Hersteller versuchen nur, ihre Kunden mit immer besserer Technologie zu erfreuen, wenn ihr nicht die Hardware dafür habt ist das kein Grund über die Hersteller oder ein Spiel zu meckern, sondern darüber dass IHR eure Hardware nicht aktuell haltet. Ab einem bestimmten Punkt ist alte Hardware einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Punkt. Und eine Aufrüstung kostet keine Tausende Euro, wenn man Mid-Range-Hardware kauft und nur auswechselt, wenn es absolut sein muss.

Es ist im Gegenteil ein dicker Minuspunkt für Blizzard, dass sie den aktuellen Technologien dauernd hinterherhinken.


----------



## daedadu (18. April 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Ah ich sehe wir fangen wieder bei "WoW Grafik ist schlecht" an, nur weil sie DIR nicht passt.
> Nur so nebenbei: viele Polygone machen kein gute Atmosphäre aus. WoW hat keine schlechte Grafik, nur weil die Entwickler sind entschieden haben eine Stillinie zu verfolgen und nicht sobald etwas "besseres" möglich ist, ein Stilbruch zu begehen. Das haben sie bei der Story zu oft "versucht" und das Ergebnis ist jedem bekannt (warum nur haben sie nicht dran gedacht die Story zu lizensieren und haben diese Schundschreiblerlingen erlaubt mit den Romanen dran rumzupfuschen...)



Vielleicht habe ich mich auch falsch ausgedrückt. 
Es geht nicht um den eigentlichen Comicstil in WoW selbst sondern darum, das jedes Gebäude gleich ist. 
Daher schliesse ich auf das Baukastenprinzip und läßt Individualität vermissen. 



Schneelilie schrieb:


> Also nochmal: OBJEKTIV sein. Wenn man Pro und Contra aufzählen will oder gar eine Diskussion anregen möchte, sollte man nicht wie die Christen bei der Erläuterung der Gründe für die Kreuzzüge vorgehen.



Weshalb sollte man Objektiv sein, Kritik sollte man ausüben, das setzt dass andere Attribut nicht voraus.


----------



## Garzgull (18. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ist doch bei WoW exakt dasselbe. Im PvP trägt quasi jeder ein S-Set mit leichten, kaum sichtbaren Variationen.
> 
> Der Unterschied zu GW ist nur: Da ist das Ganze ausbalanciert, bei WoW nicht die Spur.
> 
> ...


 oh mann, ich habe DREI PC´S mein spiele PC ist ein C2D E4500 2GB Ram 2x8800GS XXX 680MHz in SLI
und den baue ich immer wieder um das der nopch schneller ist .
ich wollte nur sagen das WoW für mehr Menschen spielbar ist und AoC wir noch lange zeit nur für Leute die richtig geld in PC´s investieren
ich kenne viele menschen die es einfach nicht können ein neuer pc zu kaufen da sie keine 600-1200 euro fur  ein neuer PC nicht haben aber trotzdem spielen wollen
wenn du so ein Fortschritmensch bist hast du auch mal paar millone um allen menschen die "Hardware nicht aktuell halten" neue rechner zu kaufen
WoW grafik könnte besser werden aber dann werden sehr viele menschen ausgegrenz das will blizzard nicht
und lerne lesen ich hab schon geschrieben das der 700MHz mein 3-rd PC ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (18. April 2008)

Garzgull schrieb:


> oh mann, ich habe DREI PC´S mein spiele PC ist ein C2D E4500 2GB Ram 2x8800GS XXX 680MHz in SLI
> und den baue ich immer wieder um das der nopch schneller ist .
> ich wollte nur sagen das WoW für mehr Menschen spielbar ist und AoC wir noch lange zeit nur für Leute die richtig geld in PC´s investieren
> ich kenne viele menschen die es einfach nicht können ein neuer pc zu kaufen da sie keine 600-1200 euro fur  ein neuer PC nicht haben aber trotzdem spielen wollen
> ...



Das mit dem Dritt-PC hab ich sehr wohl gelesen.

Deshalb hab ich geschrieben, dass das an die Leute geht, die behaupten Spiele müssten auf jedem Drecks-PC laufen. Für die, die nicht aufrüsten wollen gibts Konsolen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garzgull (18. April 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dritt-PC hab ich sehr wohl gelesen.
> 
> Deshalb hab ich geschrieben, dass das an die Leute geht, die behaupten Spiele müssten auf jedem Drecks-PC laufen. Für die, die nicht aufrüsten wollen gibts Konsolen.
> 
> ...


hmmm.. jetze muss AoC/WoW/Guild Wars/WAR fur PS3 rauscommen und die Ps3 nich 499€ kosten
ich sage nichtdas die nicht wollen ich sage das die nicht KÖNNEN
und eigentlich is das ein 4th PC hab noch ein Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
war alles nicht böse gemeint, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  war nur von Gothic3, NFS Most Wanten/Carbon so entauscht da mir einfach Vertrauen zu Spielen die mit Alles neu prallen fehlt, hab ja nix gegen sehen wa wat passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (18. April 2008)

Ich werd mir auf jedenfall die Probeversion anschauen, wenns eine gibt und dann erst entscheiden, aber dass ich von WoW weg komm ist eher unwahrscheinlich^^


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

Pumajäger schrieb:


> Gute Lösung^^
> 
> Aber nicht das du dann net am Abend einschlafen kannst weil dir das spritzende Blut in den Gedanken herrumschwirrd.
> 
> ...



Damit hört man eigentlich auf wenn man älter als 6 ist...


----------



## Arahtor (22. April 2008)

naja also mit dem alter ist das spiel schon gerechtfertigt


----------



## The Heini (22. Mai 2008)

sry 4 push, aber mich würde intererssieren wie sich di emeinungen teilen?!
hat es sich gelohnt mit wow aufzuhören für aoc oder weniger?


----------



## the Huntress (22. Mai 2008)

*seufz*
Kann nicht jeder das Spielen was ihm Spaß macht?


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Kann nicht jeder das Spielen was ihm Spaß macht?



Das wäre doch zu einfach, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd mir AoC zwei Wochen nach Release anschauen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Kann nicht jeder das Spielen was ihm Spaß macht?




Spaß...was ist das denn???
Ich lese hier im Forum immer nur von " harter Arbeit" oder "hart erarbeitet"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PureLoci (22. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe es wie viele hier: WoW ist over the top. Aktuell ist es ein wenig langweilig, weil die Inhalte schon ausgekaut sind. Aber mal ehrlich...wer glaubt hier schon das AoC so einen Erfolg haben wird wie WoW der glaubt auch an das nächste Wirtschaftswunder in diesem Jahr...sorry ist so.

Ich kann nachvollziehen, dass man mal Abwechslung braucht zu WoW. Wenn es am 23.05. offiziell erscheint werde ich es auch ausprobieren wie einst HdRO (was mir nur von der Grafik gefallen hat, Musik, Gameplay usw. jedoch einem epischen Meisterwerk von Tolkien nicht gerecht wird...wie man es besser macht hat Peter Jackson bewiesen). Danach fällt es wahrscheinlich wieder in den Schrank, spätestens mit WotLK-Release. WoW ist einfach ein Meisterwerk, selbst mit alter Grafik. Blizzard versteht es meiner Meinung nach wie keine andere Spieleschmiede Spiele zu machen, die vom Gameplay einfach genial sind und einen hohen künstlerischen Wert haben (es muss keine DX10 PS4.0 Crysis Grafik sein)...

So, mal schauen wie die Conan-Welt ist, ich brauch mal WoW-Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (22. Mai 2008)

Naja ich hätte auch gern Abwechslung, aber ich gebe kein Geld für ein MMORPG aus das ich vielleicht 2-3 Monate spielen werde und das wars. Ich schaue mir mindestens die Testversion an aber das wars dann auch... Nach HDRO und GW bin ich immer wieder zu WoW zurückgekommen, das mach ich nicht noch einmal. Wobei mir bei GW die monatlichen Kosten erspart geblieben sind.


----------



## Mitzu (22. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> *seufz*
> Kann nicht jeder das Spielen was ihm Spaß macht?



Nein, das geht nicht. 
Wenn man heutzutage ein anderes MMORPG testen möchte, dann gehören da schon Vorbereitungen dazu.

1. Mailingliste mit allen Menschen, die man jemals getroffen, von denen man gehört oder von deren Existenz einem berichtet worden ist, anfertigen.  Dann an alle diese Leute ne Mail schicken wo drinsteht, dass man evtl. mal was anderes spielen möchte und nun dringend Rat benötigt. 

2. In den 10 meistbesuchten Foren deines alten MMORPGS, in den 10 meistbesuchten Foren deines eventuell neuen MMORPGS, in den Foren sämtlicher anderer MMORPGS und im Forum des Vatikan je 3 Threads erstellen, in denen Du dich selbst und alle anderen darüber informierst, dass Du eventuell vor hast das Spiel zu wechseln. Nicht vergessen, dass das Ganze in Fragen verpackt werden muss, um zu wirken wie der Anlass zu einer Diskussion.

3. Anfertigen eines Ingame Macros, mit dem Du auf Tastendruck gleichzeitig den Spatialchannel, den Gildenchannel, den Handelschannel, den SnG Channel, den Gildenrekrutierungschannel, den Lokale Verteidigungschannel, den Allgemeinchannel und jeglichen dir jemals begegneten Spieler per Whisper  darüber in Kenntnis setzten kannst, dass Du eventuell beabsichtigst, das Spiel zu wechseln. Und zwar 15 mal pro Minute einen ganzen Tag lang, damit es auch wirklich jeder mitbekommt. (Könnte ja sein, dass die Information bei der vorherrschenden Reizüberflutung im white Noise untergeht. ) 

4. Waffen, Du brauchst Waffen, und zwar möglichst viele und möglichst große. Denn Du musst dich verteidigen können, wenn Du auf eventuelle Reaktionen auf Punkt 1 - 3 triffst. Denn Du hast folgendermassen zu reagieren, deine meinung zu adjustieren:

4.1 Dein altes Spiel ist (seit den 3 Jahren die Du es spielst) der letzte, unbalancierte Mist, hat noch NIE Spaß gemacht, die Com war schon immer Shice und jeder der den Müll noch spielt hat eins aufs maul verdient. 

4.2. Dein neues Spiel brauchst Du erst gar nicht zu testen um zu wissen, dass es in allen Belangen das beste ist, die beste Com hat und jeder der es nicht spielt hat eins auf die Fresse verdient. 

Solltest Du alle diese Punkte bedacht haben darfst Du dann tatsächlich wechseln. 

So geht das heutzutage.


----------



## WarhammerOnlineFanboy (22. Mai 2008)

Leute das video sagt alles


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQrwipa9VF4






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQrwipa9VF4





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQrwipa9VF4


----------



## Kolamar (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich bleibe bei wow und werde nebenher noch Warhammer online spielen. AoC spricht mich nicht so an.


----------



## Kolamar (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich bleibe bei wow und werde nebenher noch Warhammer online spielen. AoC spricht mich nicht so an.


----------



## Kolamar (22. Mai 2008)

Also ich bleibe bei wow und werde nebenher noch Warhammer online spielen. AoC spricht mich nicht so an.

sry für 3 fach post


----------



## justblue (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mal nach Videos gesucht, die abseits aller Vorzeige-Grafiken und einseitiger Vergleiche das "normale" Spiel zeigen, zum Beispiel so etwas wie das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1Aid7iYV4o...feature=related

Die Frage ist: Ist das wirklich so viel anders und so viel "besser" als WoW?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die Berichte der Leute abwarten, die das Endgame erreicht haben. Angesichts von Level 40 kann man null Aussagen darüber machen. Mit WoW kann man ja auch nicht anhand von Level 35 beurteilen, ob einem zum Beispiel SSC Spaß machen wird. Vielleicht ist ja AoC dort der total ausbalancierte und völlig innovative Überflieger. Dann denke ich auch über einen Wechsel nach.

Wer sich AoC nur wegen den Blutspritzern oder nackten Frauen kauft, der hat ganz unabhängig vom Alter schon verloren. Viel Spaß an alle AoC-ler mit diesen Leuten!


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

@WarhammerOnlineFanboy und das video:

von wegen langsamen wow schau dir mal vurtre an->http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sxTW3Uct_ls das ist auch so langsam

und wegen der grafik bei wow kann man nicht mekern weil diese grafik gewollt ist für age of conan kostet ein neuer und schlechter pc um die 1000€


----------



## Tikume (22. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> und wegen der grafik bei wow kann man nicht mekern weil diese grafik gewollt ist für age of conan kostet ein neuer und schlechter pc um die 1000€



Schlechte Begründung. Wäre die Grafik so gewollt müsste Blizzard keine Rendervideos machen.
Genauso könnte man sagen: Die Aoc Grafik ist hardwareintensiver weil das so gewollt ist.

Im Endeffekt hat der Grafikfaktor aber erstmal nur einen Effekt auf Neuanfänger. Altspieler haben da meist keine Probleme. Ich finde auch die Ultima Onlien Grafik hübsch.


----------



## maniac-kun (22. Mai 2008)

ich mag den grafik stiel von age of conan nicht wow hat einen zeitlosen grafik stiel aber der von age of conan wird sehr schnell altern


----------



## slook (22. Mai 2008)

wür aoc sehr gern als wow spieler mal testen
aber kaufen nur ums zu testen ist mir zuviel
wow hab ich auch nur gekauft weil ichs vorher aufn privat server gezockt hab

muss mich ma über open beta informieren oderso^^


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

mich störts dass es immer welche gibt die sagen sie wollen wechseln und dabei interessiert es die meinsten gra nicht
wäre es nicht sinnvoller ein thema zu machen wie "wow pro&contra vs. aoc pro&contra"?


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Mai 2008)

Mitzu schrieb:


> Nein, das geht nicht...........




Yeehaww!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (22. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> und wegen der grafik bei wow kann man nicht mekern weil diese grafik gewollt ist für age of conan kostet ein neuer und schlechter pc um die 1000€
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 1000€ - Ich bekomme schon einen für 500€!
> ...


----------



## Trixer1 (22. Mai 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> nach fast 3 Jahren Spielzeit habe ich mich entschieden, WoW vorerst den Rücken zu kehren um mich einer neuen Herausforderung zu stellen Namens Age of Conan.
> 
> ...



AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warte sehnsüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  daß die Server endlich hochgefahren werden


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

hat wer jemals dran gedacht dass es bald nciht mehr heißt "counter strike das extrem brutale spiel bei dem alle jugendlcihen verblöden" sonder "age of conan das extrem brutale spiel bei dem alle jugendlcihen verblöden"?


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> hat wer jemals dran gedacht dass es bald nciht mehr heißt "counter strike das extrem brutale spiel bei dem alle jugendlcihen verblöden" sonder "age of conan das extrem brutale spiel bei dem alle jugendlcihen verblöden"?



Hm. Dann hätte World of Warcraft ja endlich Konkurrenz in Sachen Sucht, Abstieg und Verblödung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trojaan (22. Mai 2008)

Ironie an-----------------------------------------------

Öhm...also die größte Herausforderung bei AoC wird erst nach ein paar Wochen von den Usern abverlangt.
Nämlich nicht den Verstand zu verlieren über das Nachdenken hierüber, warum man schon wieder vor einem Spiel sitzt welches ausschliesslich dazu dient, das gleiche zu tun wie in...äh...ich hab es gleich.. ja...also zb in WOW.
Zeit vernichten....und die Erkenntnis....AoC wurde einzig und allein dazu erschaffen um Geld zu verdienen und auch dort monatlich einen kleine Geldspende abzugeben *hüstel* 
Wer sich darüber hinaus noch die Frage stellt....wozu mache ich das eigentlich alles....holt sich so wie ich einen Kaffee...redet sich weiter ein....jo es macht Fun...mal was anderes...ist halt mein liebstes Hobby :-)
Aber da war doch schon mal so`n Game...wie hieß denn das...mom...gleich....weiß nicht mehr...jedenfalls...also das hat mir auch jede Menge Spass gemacht....ist aber schon Jahre her...nä....WOW war es nicht.
Wie ich schon sagte...im Zeit vernichten bin ich wirklich sehr gut...und Kaffee hab ich immer im Haus...besser ist das.

Ironie aus----------------------------------------------

Nichts für ungut....möchte hier niemandem was übel reden...aber das Rad wurde hier sicherlich nicht neu erfunden und ich habe zu viele Onlinestunden auf dem Buckel um noch irgendeinem Publisher auch nur ansatzweise irgend etwas zu Glauben.
Da der Glaube bekanntlich zuletzt stirbt , kann ich nur jedem empfehlen mal was anderes als WOW auzuprobieren.  Nur sollte man sich darauf einstellen...genug Kaffee im Haus zu haben.
AoC ist eine "neues" aber kein "anderes" SPIEL.


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

bei wow gibts es aber auch so was wie ein rpg nicht nur gemetzel


----------



## Masterlock (22. Mai 2008)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Ironie an-----------------------------------------------
> 
> Öhm...also die größte Herausforderung bei AoC wird erst nach ein paar Wochen von den Usern abverlangt.
> Nämlich nicht den Verstand zu verlieren über das Nachdenken hierüber, warum man schon wieder vor einem Spiel sitzt welches ausschliesslich dazu dient, das gleiche zu tun wie in...äh...ich hab es gleich.. ja...also zb in WOW.
> ...


Oha AoC ist also kein "anderes" Spiel - das ist mir neu.


----------



## EmJaY (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn ihr mal was lustiges erleben wollt loggt bei AoC ein(aufn PvP Server)
und schreibt sowas wie hier "AoC vs. WoW"  oder "ich vergleich jetztmal AoC mit WoW".

Ihr hab schnell ganz viele neue 'Freunde' ^^


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> bei wow gibts es aber auch so was wie ein rpg nicht nur gemetzel



Bei WoW gibt es vor allem viel zu wenig Gemetzel. Das machts
dem Conan einfacher.

Edit: LOL Emjay!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helix (22. Mai 2008)

AoC > WoW

Gründe :

1. Die Grafik ist realistischer.
2. Das Kampfsystem
3. Die Welt ( Hyboria ) und die Zeit ( ich liebe das Mittelalter und Co. )
4. Die Klassenvielfalt
5. Das Craftingsystem ist cooler ( Sammelberufe für alle und ein Hauptberuf)
6. SPIELERSTÄDTE !!!!!!

Und vieles mehr.
Ich sage nur wenn ihr Interesse habt schaut auf der offizellen AoC Page mal alles an und entscheidet dann.
Und sonst postet mal eure Fragen ins AoC Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greez

Helix der Eroberer


----------



## Soramac (22. Mai 2008)

Ich sag mal..

World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade mit Age Of Conan zuvergleichen, liegt da AoC schon etwas weiter vorne, besonders auch für die Spieler die die ganze Zeit WoW spielen, aber Ich denke das wird sich ändern wenn Whrath of the Lich King herauskommt, da werden viele Spieler zurück kommen.


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

glaubst du wirklich wow würden so viele spielen mit z.b. crysis grafik? die antwort ist nein. so eine grafik gehört einfach zu den blizzard spielen


----------



## Visssion (22. Mai 2008)

wieso mit wow aufhören und nur aoc spielen wenn auch beides geht ? :> die zeit find ich schon 2 stunden wow 2 stunden aoc oder so am tag das doch np aber direkt mit wow aufhören nach 2 1/2 jahren weiß ja net ... find das bissl kacke irgendwie


----------



## EmJaY (22. Mai 2008)

Ich hab 3 Jahre WoW gespielt, mal mehr und mal weniger exessiv.

Auch wenn mir meine 4x70er am herzen liegen und ich 100000 Anektdoten auf Lager habe, teilweise noch aus Beta Zeiten, ändert es nichts dran das WoW langweilig geworden ist, meiner Meinung nach.



Ich spiel einen Ranger und was spielst du? ^^


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> glaubst du wirklich wow würden so viele spielen mit z.b. crysis grafik? die antwort ist nein. so eine grafik gehört einfach zu den blizzard spielen



Der STIL gehört zu Blizzard-Spielen (und der kommt in den Rendersequenzen wesentlich besser zur Geltung). Die mangelhafte Grafik ist nichts, was man sich als Identifikationsmerkmal schaffen sollte.


----------



## Theroas (22. Mai 2008)

Ach was werd ich die achteckigen Kisten äääh Fässer, die gespiegelten Texturen und die bis zum
erbrechen recycleten Models vermissen... NOT.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (22. Mai 2008)

Alle Leute die ich kenne haben das Spiel schon wieder gecutted, ab Level20 ist es nurnoch müllig. 

*AoC ist genau wie Hellgate, EIN FLOP!*


----------



## lukss (22. Mai 2008)

würdest du für ein spiel an dem du schon 10 jahre proggst doppeöt so lang brauchen wegen der grafik?


----------



## FoolsTome (22. Mai 2008)

Immer diese ganzen casuals. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Heini (22. Mai 2008)

wtf wieso gibts in österreich soc schon zum kaufen oO?!


----------



## masaeN (23. Mai 2008)

lukss schrieb:


> @WarhammerOnlineFanboy und das video:
> 
> von wegen langsamen wow schau dir mal vurtre an->http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=sxTW3Uct_ls das ist auch so langsam
> 
> und wegen der grafik bei wow kann man nicht mekern weil diese grafik gewollt ist für age of conan kostet ein neuer und schlechter pc um die 1000€



also mein pc kostet ... ca. 400 € und ist AoC ready ... bis auf das betriebsystem .. ^^


----------



## Rowak (23. Mai 2008)

kommt mir irgendwie so vor wie damals als wow raus kam und die ganzen leute von daoc weg sind .. nur das es damals en anderes forum war ^^ oh ich hab schon wieder daoc erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nja aber hmm - damals dacht ich auch ich bleib bei daoc .. doch irgendwann hats mich auch erwischt.. wer weiß ob das nun auch so passiert :O


----------



## daedadu (23. Mai 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

seit ca. 1 Woche spiele ich AoC im EA Modus und habe etxra eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut und bin aktuell vom Spiel bgeistert.

1. Grafik
2. Spielernamen sind halbwegs zum Spiel gehörend ( nix mit Allystecher ; Hordentümmler etc. )
3. Kampfsystem
4. Questreihen und Mount´s

Keiner will euch WoW schlechtreden oder gar ausreden, aber AoC stellt eine wirkliche Alternative dar.


----------



## KilJael (23. Mai 2008)

@daedadu: auf welcher Grafikstuffe spielst du? wenn das die höchste Stufe ist, dann weiß ich das ich mir AoC nie im Leben kaufen werde, das sieht ja mal total scheiße aus.

Ich bleibet erstmal lieber bei WoW und warte bis der Hype zu AoC abgeklungen ist ehe ich mir Meinungen zu dem Spiel einholen werde, wie ich es auch mit Warhammer handeln werde, den leider posten hier ja fast nur Leute die WoW schlecht machen wollen.


----------



## daedadu (23. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Alle Leute die ich kenne haben das Spiel schon wieder gecutted, ab Level20 ist es nurnoch müllig.
> 
> *AoC ist genau wie Hellgate, EIN FLOP!*



Wie alt bist du ?

Anscheinend nicht reif genug, um die deine eigene Meinung zu bilden, sondern sich lediglich auf Aussagen anderer zu stützen. 

Was zum Teufel hat den Hellgate damit zutun ?


----------



## Kujon (23. Mai 2008)

Elánthir schrieb:


> @ Schneelilie
> Ich widerspreche dir einfach mal. Nicht jedes MMO(RPG) ist so stark vom Itemwahn geprägt wie World of Warcraft dies ist. Eigentlich muss ich sogar behaupten dass seit den seligen Ultima Online Zeiten mir kein anderes Spiel untergekommen ist wo es so stark um Items ging. Äußern natürlich die diversen Diablo Klone, welche genauso wenig MMORPGs sind wie Wow dies im Grunde ist. MMO, ja. Aber keinesfalls ein Rollenspiel im eigentlichen Sinne.
> Age of Conan bietet dem Spieler weit mehr als die Jagt nach immer neuen Items. Hier wird es mehr um Gilden, deren Politik, Städte bauen, Festungen erobern gehen.
> Damit wird Age of Conan etwas bieten was Wow nicht hat. Etwas dass eine Gilde zusammenhält, etwas dass sie gemeinsam erschafft.
> Ich behaupte Age of Conan wird ein sehr viel sozialeres Spiel als Wow das jemals sein könnte da es den Fortschritt des Einzelnen dem der Gruppe unterordnet. Wow ist viel zu sololastig geworden und es gibt keinen Grund sich mit irgendwem auseinander zu setzen, außer man will in seine Raidgruppe aufgenommen werden.



genau - und darum vermute ich, dass viele wechseln werden und dann entäuscht sind, weil sie ein wow2 erwarten...dies wird aber definitiv nicht der fall sein, aoc ist zwar ein mmorpg, aber die spielweise, bzw. die ziele sind anders gesteckt...

na, bleiben wir gespannt^^


----------



## Kujon (23. Mai 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> seit ca. 1 Woche spiele ich AoC im EA Modus und habe etxra eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut und bin aktuell vom Spiel bgeistert.
> 
> 2. Spielernamen sind halbwegs zum Spiel gehörend ( nix mit Allystecher ; Hordentümmler etc. )



hehe, wart mal ab, du wirst noch staunen ;-) meinst du ernsthaft, dass aoc davon verschont bleibt? kann mit stolz sagen, dass ich schon mehrere mmorpg's gespielt habe und mir ist noch keins begegnet, wo dies nicht früher oder später der fall war.

das spiel ist noch zu neu, um solche schlüsse zu ziehen, sobald die masse mal auf den zug aufgesprungen ist, wird es nicht anders sein, als bei wow, das verspreche ich dir. ich behaupte sogar, dass aoc aufgrund des fsk 18 die jüngeren noch stärker anzieht, als es wow tut.

ich weiss doch, wie es mir damals im jungen alter ging - blut ist geil, ah, es ist ab 18, ich muss das haben - also schnell den dad meines kumpels angehauen, der kann es mir ja kaufen...und er tut es.

wartet ab, wäre vorläufig noch vorsichtig mit solchen aussagen^^


----------



## Napexus (23. Mai 2008)

Hab meinen Acc bei WoW gekündigt nach 2 jahren spielen. WoW wird immernoch langweiliger, naja ich werde wahrscheinlich auch zu AoC wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daedadu (23. Mai 2008)

KilJael schrieb:


> @daedadu: auf welcher Grafikstuffe spielst du? wenn das die höchste Stufe ist, dann weiß ich das ich mir AoC nie im Leben kaufen werde, das sieht ja mal total scheiße aus.



Begründung ?


----------



## RaDon27 (23. Mai 2008)

erstma warten, bis die ne 10 tägige testversion rausbringen oder sowas... hab bei HdRO auch erstma angetestet und dann gemerkt, dasses überhauptnet mein ding is. AoC sieht net anders aus als HdRO, bis aufs Kampfsystem, kann also schonma net so wirklich gut sein für mich^^

Hab sowieso sos gefühl, dass AoC wie damals nen Hype bei HdRO auslöst, und dann doch der größte teil sagt "an WoW kommt doch so schnell nix ran". Naja, abwarten, wünsch den Machern von AoC trotzdem viel Glück, ne kleine (betonung liegt auf kleine!) alternative wirds schon sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martok (23. Mai 2008)

habe jetzt ca. 20stunden mit meinem Early Account aoc gezoggt. und muss sagen das game hat bestenfalls alpha-status!

a) es lagt wie sau bin gestern 3-5mal gestorben weil ich latenzen von bis zu 14000 MS habe.! und es sind bis noch nicht die normalen spielerzahlen, wenn die VÖ kommt wird es noch mehr laggen.
b) levelgebiete ziehen sich wie ein schlauch hin, (vergleichbar dungeon siege)  man hat keine entscheidungsmöglichkeit gehe ich jetzt mulgore oder silberwlald. quests sind zwar bis ca. 20 vertont , aber über level20 nicht mehr.
c) zudem sind es auch nur altbekannt kill und hol-quests.
d) mit einigen klassen is solo spielen schwerer als nen holypriest in wow^^
aber gut mag geschmackssache sein. wenn man halt nur rote quests im logbuch hat fällt es schwer aufzusteigen, da es keine grinding gebiete gibt. zumindest net rund um tortage.


----------



## mad.gobbo (23. Mai 2008)

WoW ist auf seine Art gut, AoC auf seine. Beides hat seine Existenzberechtigung und in beiden Spielen gibt es Kiddies und Gestörte (denen oder deren Eltern USK18 egal ist). 

In WoW raide ich weiterhin, werde aber dort nicht mehr twinken. Das mache ich nun in AoC und konnte dank Early Access schon erste Chars testen und dabei den Eroberer als mein Liebling entdecken. 

Ein paar Punkte, die mir ins Auge gestochen sind:
WoW ist halt sehr ausgereift, aber mMn sehr grindig und spielerschindend. 
AoC ist noch blutjung, hat aber Potential neben WoW länger zu existieren, als andere MMO
AoC ist da direkter/abwechslungsreier und man "ertrinkt" in Questen, die kaum was mit Farmen zu tun haben. 
Man hat keine Repkosten, muss aber ab lv.10 zu seinem Körper zurück, um keine "Auferstehungskrankheit" zu haben, die nach mehreren Toden auch stacken kann. 
Die Grafik ist fett, aber durch den Versuch "echt" zu sein irgendwie "hölzern". Da hats durch den Comicstyle WoW einfacher.
Der Kampf ist durch das Directplay intensiv und durch die Combos/Fatalaties sehr kickend.
Es gibt eine Kollisionsabfrage! Sprich, der Tank in der Tür mit nem Heiler dahinter kann ne Armee blockieren
Außerdem wird meine Frau recht sicher nie AoC zocken, WoW zockt sie.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlakTruck (23. Mai 2008)

Danke mad.gobbo ... endlich ein posting mit Inhalten.
Sehr feiner Statusbericht.
Erzählt mehr Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnutz (23. Mai 2008)

Ich werd AoC nicht spielen, da ich noch nicht 18 bin und keine Lust auf gewaltlüsterne geistig zurückgebliebene Erwachsene habe. ^^ Aber mal sehen, ihr könnt mir dann ja berichten, wie die Community da ist, ob besser wie in WoW oder nicht (Wobei es ja nicht so schwer sein kann, besser zu sein xD)
In Warhammer wird die Community sicher so schlecht wie in WoW, aber mich würde dann doch interessieren, ob die "Ab 18"-Grenze bei AoC die Community verbessert.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Mai 2008)

Martok schrieb:


> c) zudem sind es auch nur altbekannt kill und hol-quests.






mad.gobbo schrieb:


> [*]AoC ist da direkter/abwechslungsreier und man "ertrinkt" in Questen, die kaum was mit Farmen zu tun haben.



Nu bin ich verwirrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (23. Mai 2008)

Werde auch neben Lotro mal AoC antesten, um mir damit das lange Warten auf WAR zu vertreiben, welches ich wohl mit ein paar RL-Freunden und Bekannten angehen werde.
Der WoW-Acc liegt schon länger auf Eis, langweilig² war's seit BC. Classic würd ich allerdings immer wieder gern mal zoggn. 

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Tiriu (23. Mai 2008)

Ich werde mich lieber noch etwas über Aoc informieren, bevor ich es anteste ... Ich spiele nun seit ca. 2 Jahren WoW und logge mich momentan nur noch zu Raids ein, da es sonst keinen Spass mehr macht. 

Ich hab lotro angetestet, doch mir wurde mit Level 20 langweilig, da es nur noch 1 Gebiet zum level gibt und ich nur Quests bekommen habe die für level 24 Gedacht waren.

Bei AoC interessiert mich vor allem wie es dort aussieht, ob es auch nur ein Gebiet gibt wo man z.B. von level 25-30 rein muss und keine Alternativen hat... bis jetzt ist was ich gehört habe relativ positiv doch ich möchte nicht wieder den selben Fehler wie bei lotro machen.

Und wenn mir AoC nicht gefällt muss ich eben auf Wotlk oder Aion warten.


----------



## Iaido (23. Mai 2008)

jedem das seine!

aber irgendwie hab ich so das gefühl, dass es sein wird wie bei GW und Herr der Ringe.... irgendwann kamen sie alle wieder zurück zu WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich persönlich mag WoW sehr gerne und zwar genau wegen der Grafik! ich liebe den Comic-Style!!!

na ja ich glaube wer WoW zockt und in AoC auf die ersten bugs, fehler etc. trifft wird schnell merken, wie Verbesserungen von über 3 Jahre, so ein spiel richtig angenehm machen!

wer in WoW vielleicht nicht alles sehen durfte und deshalb jetzt nach AoC abwandert, wirds auch dort nicht leichter haben. das Spiel-Prinzip wird das gleiche sein: 1. du brauchst jede menge freizeit (die ohne arbeit haben da nen vorteil), 2. du brauchst einen gewisses können... über emotionale Krüppel kann man sich streiten^^ über leichen gehen kann vor und nachteile haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist meine Meinung, aber wie gesagt, jedem das seine. 

würde es mich mehr anpsrechen, würde ich evtl. auch WoW beiseite legen und es antesten... 
aber atm auf keinen fall  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Mai 2008)

Warum ein Wechsel zu AOC gar nicht möglich ist.

1) Die AGB. Ich zitiere aus Absatz 08 Abschnitt 15:

_Der Nutzer schließt mit dem Unternehmen Blizzard Entertainment einen unbefristeten Nutzungsvertrag ab, der nur durch Blizzard Entertainment gekündigt werden kann. Kündigungen durch den Nutzer sind nicht zulässig. Ebenso erklärt der Nutzer durch Annahme der AGB an Eidesstatt, für die Dauer der Vertragslaufzeit keine mit WOW vergleichbaren Spiele zu nutzen, zu loben oder bei der Nutzung durch andere zugegen zu sein.
Zuwiderhandlungen werden den lokalen Strafverfolgungsbehörden zur Kenntnis gebracht._

2) Moralische Komponente

Blizzard hat WOW ja nicht zum Spaß oder zum eigenen Nutzen programmiert, sondern um in das Leben der Menschen Freude und Heiterkeit zu bringen. Dafür haben die Mitarbeiter von Blizzard viel Geld und Freizeit geopfert und tun dies auch jetzt noch.
Ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Spiel, welches lediglich kommerzielle Interessen verfolgt, wäre somit moralisch nicht zu vertreten

Daher hat sich die Diskussion ohnehin erübrigt.
Ihr müsste alle bleiben, sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiriu (23. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Warum ein Wechsel zu AOC gar nicht möglich ist.
> 
> 1) Die AGB. Ich zitiere aus Absatz 08 Abschnitt 15:
> 
> ...




lol soll Blizz alle verklagen oder Acc's löschen von denen die AoC antesten ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Mai 2008)

Tiriu schrieb:


> lol soll Blizz alle verklagen oder Acc's löschen von denen die AoC antesten ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wird die Folge sein fürchte ich.
Lange Haftstrafen drohen den Wechslern ui ui ui


----------



## Monyesak (23. Mai 2008)

hol ich mir auch,

nur ich seh schon die shadowkillerassassins und darkrouges rumlaufen..


----------



## Eckhexaule (23. Mai 2008)

Sers,

ich muss hier doch mal eins los werden!
Hab jetzt öfters gelesen, dass Blizzard nur auf´s Geld geil ist.
Das wird bei AOC nicht anders sein! Oder meint Ihr das ein Unternehmen etwas macht ohne damit Gewinn machen zu wollen? Ihr seid doch hoffentlich nicht so blauäugig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber vielleicht haben wir ja alle Glück und die Firma ist die neue Mutter Theresa.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Daumen drück und hoff

Also ich werd mal weiter WOW zocken und wenn dann die ersten Kinderkrankheiten weg sind AOC antesten.

so long


----------



## daedadu (23. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> das wird die Folge sein fürchte ich.
> Lange Haftstrafen drohen den Wechslern ui ui ui




Einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zertania (23. Mai 2008)

Was mich an AoC Freut ist das die Ganzen Kidi Gimps das Spiel nicht Spielen Dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In WoW Tummeln sich leider Viele Pubertierende Kinder. Nix gegen Kinder usw, aber Leider ist in Deutschland der Umgangston Sehr auf untere Ebene Angekommen. 

Nach Fast 3 Jahren WoW Muss ich sagen das Die Informations Politik und der Kundenservice in Deutschland ziemlich Schlecht ist. Ein Verwander von mir der beruflich in der USA Lebt und auch WoW Spielt kann sich das gar nicht vorstellen, bei denen ist der Kundenservice eins A, Die Entwickler und CM gehen auf die Spieler ein, reden mit ihnen usw. In Europa (Deutschland) wird nur Gesagt: Ist uns Bekannt, Arbeiten dran, usw..

AoC Wird WoW zwar nicht vom der Spitze Holen (Muss es auch nicht) aber eine Ziemliche Erfrischung werden.


----------



## Tiriu (23. Mai 2008)

Zertania schrieb:


> Was mich an AoC Freut ist das die Ganzen Kidi Gimps das Spiel nicht Spielen Dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass es viele Kinder gibt die sich echt unpassend verhalten aber andererseits gibt es genug "Kinder" die sich reifer verhalten als mancher 30 Jährige ...


----------



## lukss (29. Mai 2008)

habt ihr euch mal das launch viedeo von age of conan hier bei buffed abgeschaut?

da wurd doch gesagt dass es schon zu release 33 verschiedene ebnen gibt, ist dass nicht langweilig wenn man immer nur ein paar leute trifft? es könnt ja sein dass aoc so wie gw wird wo man kaum einen anderen spieler trifft aus beim pvp


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

Zertania schrieb:


> Was mich an AoC Freut ist das die Ganzen Kidi Gimps das Spiel nicht Spielen Dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Muahahahaha, ich lach mich halbtot. Es wird für die Kids doch gerade deswegen erst interessant. Wer sollte die Kids denn darin hindern, dieses Spiel zu zocken? Der Handel? ^^
Die Eltern, die ihre Zöglinge bei anderen Spielen endlos lange hocken lassen, wissen doch meist gar nicht, was die Blagen da am PC treiben...und sie wollen es meist nicht einmal wissen.


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

Zertania schrieb:


> Was mich an AoC Freut ist das die Ganzen Kidi Gimps das Spiel nicht Spielen Dürfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mehr als einen "passenden" Umgangston würde ich mir eine bessere Rechtschreibung wünschen. Doch wenn es die "Erwachsenen" nicht können, dürfen sie es von den Kids nicht erwarten.


----------



## lukss (29. Mai 2008)

da hat er recht was meint ihr wie schnell die kiddys alle windows handgriffe kennen um sachen zu verstecken und selbst wenn nciht was glaubst ihr wie computersüchtig du bist wenn du mit 6 jahren deinen eigenen pc kriegst und mit 10 jahren spiele aber 16 bzw. 18 spielen darfst?


----------



## MadSquare (29. Mai 2008)

justblue schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nach Videos gesucht, die abseits aller Vorzeige-Grafiken und einseitiger Vergleiche das "normale" Spiel zeigen, zum Beispiel so etwas wie das hier:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1Aid7iYV4o...feature=related
> 
> ...



1) Beta

2) Ja ist es:
realistische Kampfgeräusche, graß bewegt sich im Wind, atmosphörische Hintergrundmusik


----------



## Bandos (29. Mai 2008)

an AoC gefällt mir das innovative gameplay, die kollisionsabfrage, das viele Blut und die geile grafik.
was mir nicht gefällt das es mehrere instanzen der Städte gibt(wie in guild wars)


----------



## DreiHaare (29. Mai 2008)

MadSquare schrieb:


> 1) Beta
> 
> 2) Ja ist es:
> realistische Kampfgeräusche, graß bewegt sich im Wind, atmosphörische Hintergrundmusik




Wegen des Sounds, dem Gras und der Mukke würde ich mir auch jedes Spiel kaufen und monatlich dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Cr3s (29. Mai 2008)

daedadu schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> nach fast 3 Jahren Spielzeit habe ich mich entschieden, WoW vorerst den Rücken zu kehren um mich einer neuen Herausforderung zu stellen Namens Age of Conan.
> 
> ...


spiel pvp, dann lohnt sich wow aber wenn arena, dann 3v3/5v5 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Wegen des Sounds, dem Gras und der Mukke würde ich mir auch jedes Spiel kaufen und monatlich dafür bezahlen.


Von welchem Gras Du jetzt sprichst frag ich lieber nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (29. Mai 2008)

Hmmmmm... also ich habe jetzt glaube sogut wie jeden Beitrag gelesen.Also manchen würd ich sagen das die nicht nur von der Wand bis zur Tapete denken. Ich meine ich kann jetzt auch nen Tread aufmachen " WOW vs TETRIS" da wird der eine sagen lOL TETRIS?? Der Andere wird sagen " boar Tetris imbaaa spiel ichseid der beta " Für mich gibt es davon kein besseres Spiel nur bei jedem der Beiden gibt es vor und Nachteile. Diese soll sich jeder selbst ausmalen.Ich werde denke AoC anfangen und wow erstmal bei Seite legen. Einfach weil ich und Freunde von mir es geil finden das auch mal Köpfe rollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Außerdem spiele ich wow 2 Jahre und wer will schon Täglich nur Erbsensuppe essen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (29. Mai 2008)

Abwarten^^ _=)

*Dieser Post dient Spielern zur Information, Flamer unerwünscht.*
Ihr dürft euch gern den AoC Entäuschungsthread äußern. 

Ich flame gewöhnlich ungern in den falschen Threads rein, aber ich sehe hier auch Poster die das blaue vom Himmel sprechen - und es passt grad auch hier rein.  WoW vs AoC kenne ich den Sieger für mich, entscheiden sollte jeder selbst..
vor allem bei einen neuen Spiel reicht 7 Tage Gästeaccount nicht aus, um sich wirklich ein Bild zu machen. Ich erfuhr heute,
ab lvl 40 gehts noch mal nach unten mit einem brandneuen Spiel. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In Spiel selbst sprechen die Leute komischerweiser ehrlicher übers Spiel^^.

Screenshoot AoC:
Viele sagen AoC wird besser, hier sieht man dann auch gleich warum!
http://www.bilder-speicher.de/image_org.ph...=08052913520925

Also einige AoC Hyper kennen mich ja schon aus den AoC Entäuschungthread^^.

Meine persönliche Meinung zu AoC ist abwarten auf High-Level Content und bugfixes,
und ein Turbo-Rechner wäre mehr als angebracht bei dem Spiel. Crysis lief um einiges
besser in Multi- und Singleplayermodus.

Ich vertrete hier weder meine noch andere Meinungen und sag so wie es ist.

Sage ich der Lootbug hat keinen WoW-Spieler gestört, geschweige wurde er regestriet,
kommt die Kelle vom AoC Fanboi, dabei mein ich nur es nur so wie es ist..unbedeutend. 
Ich kann in diesen amüsanten angeblichen "lootbug" Thread nichts mehr hinzufügen,
genauso wenig wie zum Bug Chinafarmer.

Lootbug:
Oder wie die WoW-Community mit vermeintlichen Bugfindern umgeht.
http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html;j...=3&pageNo=1
Der GM mußte kurzerhander den Thread schließen...ein lustiger Thread.
Das betrifft nicht den WoW-Spieler, doch den Aoc-Hyer der meinte der Lootbug
würde WoW irgendeinen großen Schaden anrichten.



*Fehlerliste allein aus einen Forumsthread in 50 Minuten AoC*
Sticky: Lagspikes bis zu 9k ms.... ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Agma Today 17:56
by -Roibeard- 1,967 81,963 
Sticky: [FAQ] Authentifizierungs-Fehler ( 1 2 3) 
Haevion Today 14:19
by Fons3 22 838 
Sticky: [FAQ] Crashes? Freezes? Erste Hilfe hier! ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Nehaya Today 11:33
by Nehaya 76 4,119 
Sticky: Info: Zum Thema Lagproblematik ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Haevion Today 11:08
by Wanred 65 5,012 
Sticky: Über dieses Forum 
Waldgeist 17th May 2008 15:15
by Waldgeist 0 544 
Keine Verbindung zum Patch-Server 
fanaxe Today 18:00
by Demabes 1 2 
Wo bleibt Support für ATI Grafikkarten ?? ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
Curt Today 18:00
by Urss 259 12,717 
17 FPS egal mit welchen Einstellungen ( 1 2 3 ... Last Page) 
deveraux-de Today 17:59
by KaroThomas 186 11,011 
content freischalten von deutsch auf english 
solanin Today 17:58
by solanin 0 1 
Patch wird nicht geladen 
blackfordpuma Today 17:57
by Demabes 1 2 
Fehler in LocalConfig.xml - Fehlermeldung 150 
doublefrag Today 17:55
by Lombak 3 24 
Gamepad / Joystick ab wann wählbar ? 
cOmrade2806 Today 17:53
by tutanchamun 6 54 
Grafikoptionen ausgegraut 
Gromlog Today 17:51
by Gromlog 0 6 
Micro Ruckler 8800GT 
Tarabas666 Today 17:48
by tutanchamun 1 30 
Map Gui Problem 
Abraxur Today 17:45
by cromatics 7 95 
Ladebildschirm hängt! 
Niennaa Today 17:39
by Niennaa 0 13 
Probleme mit Graka 
Roger1969 Today 17:36
by Etamin 2 43 
Authentifizierung auf dem Charakter-Server 
LemonJuiceXXX Today 17:32
by LemonJuiceXXX 0 9 
Patch Download?? 
Cross20 Today 17:31
by Etamin 5 121 
keine schatten unter shader 3.0 
Xarras Today 17:28
by Xarras 4 77 
Boden richtig darstellen und Charakterschatten! (+Fps-Boost) 
Khorm85 Today 17:27
by Gromlog 8 450 
Collector's Edition freigeschaltet, aber keine Extras erhalten 
quigon1907 Today 17:23
by quigon1907 0 10 
Ports im Router frei schalten? 
Roger1969 Today 17:20
by gsemia2 3 45 
Kompletter PC stürzt bei Spielstart ab ( 1 2) 
Exportforce Today 17:18
by Seekas 14 228 
Permanenter Absturz beim Login 
tigeria Today 17:14
by tigeria 0 8


PvP - AoC: 
Man kann Person in den zahlreichen Flüssen nicht treffen oder selbst zaubern ..
Waldläufer können das komischerweise. AoC ist kein WoW Pvp, man stellt sich halt
ins Wasser, oder rennt schell weg (Geschwindigkeit skillbar) geht dann kurz
in den Schleichmodus (können alle Klassen). 
Wem das noch nicht reicht, der wechselt die Instanz um einen gewissen PvPler
nicht anzutreffen...(gleiche Gebiete mit anderen Spielern)
Wie beim Pvp mit dem Wasserbug, reagieren auch schnell die Mobs Buggy, es
gibt das schon Spiele die haben pvp-mobs besser im Griff.

Zusammen mit den Ladezeiten, wenn man zum Beispiel in ein Haus geht..wirklich 
nicht so lebendig wie andere MMORPGs.


Bemüht jetzt euch wirlich den letzten auf AoC heiß zu machen anstatt ihn zu raten Geduld zu üben^^.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (29. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Apfel oder Birne... das is hier die Frage!


meine Rede^^
ne im ernst: also meiner meinung nach solltest du AoC auf jeden fall mal antesten um vergleichen zu können, aber es bleibt sowieso so: spiel was dir besser gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvlol (29. Mai 2008)

> ich bin gegen äpfel allergisch XD



bin ich wirklich ^^


----------



## Ronas (29. Mai 2008)

es stimmt der support von blizz is ranzig man merkt dass langsam die luft raus ist...hoffe dass das addon noch ein bissl spannung reinbringt ansonsten wechsle ich zu WAR ^^


----------



## Gocu (29. Mai 2008)

was ich seltsam finde ist das wenn ein neues MMORPG raus kommt es sofort mit WoW verglichen wird egal ob man das wirklich vergleichen kann oder nicht manche meinen auch "omg wieso ist AoC denn so verbuggt!" usw. ...


----------



## masaeN (30. Mai 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> was ich seltsam finde ist das wenn ein neues MMORPG raus kommt es sofort mit WoW verglichen wird egal ob man das wirklich vergleichen kann oder nicht manche meinen auch "omg wieso ist AoC denn so verbuggt!" usw. ...



das ist ganz einfach weil wow einfach am meisten spielen immo und oder gespielt haben ich pers. habe auch die Collectors Edition von AoC und mir gefällts jetzt nicht wirklich hab auch die EA gezockt ... mal sehen vllt werde ich motivierter wenn ich den endcontent sehe ... aber ich bezweifel es ...


----------



## Topsecret (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich persönlich, spiele zur Zeit wieder WoW, bis Warhammer rauskommt.
AoC konnte mich weder durch Berichte oder Videos fesseln, ich bin halt ein eingefleischter Fantasy MMORPGler, und brauch halt so Dinge wie Zwerge und Elfen, Kämpfer und Magier.
Rumspritzendes Blut habe ich noch nie gebraucht, selbst nicht in den Zeiten als ich als Counterstriker in der ESL unterwegs war.
Aber einem meiner Vorredner muß ich Recht geben, WoW ist sehr Item lastig, ich hab bisher auch noch kein anderes Game gespielt wo es so schlimm ist.
Und ich habe einige gespielt.

Gruß und nen erfolgreichen Tag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dante_Dragon (30. Mai 2008)

*grml* also an sich gibt es sehr sehr viele punkte die mich an AOC sehr sehr reizen. alleine schon die kollisionsabfrage oder evtl die sache mit den richtungen zum Blocken..... ja ja das hat was. Allerdings ist mir das spiel ein klein wenig zu teuer und mein Kumpel meinte es wäre noch leicht sehr buggy und inbalanced.  Aber das war WOW zu seiner release zeit auch........ und ist es noch heute. ^^ Ich denke wenn es irgendwas wie eine 10 Tage test version geben würde dann wäre ich ganz bestimmt nicht abgeneigt mir das mal anzuschauen.


----------



## Deathsoull (30. Mai 2008)

So nun sag ich mal die Meinung zu AoC! Habs auch getestet! Jedoch machte es mir beiweiten nicht so viel fun wie WoW!

aufbau des spiels:

lvl 1 - 5:
einstieg in die story, man spielt alleine bis man mit lvl 5 das erste dorf erreicht.

lvl 6 - 20:
größer angelegte startinsel, die dazu dienen soll den umgang mit der eigenen klasse zu erlernen. unterteilt in tag und nachtmodus. im tagmodus kann man mit allen leuten zusammen spielen, im nachtmodus ist man solo unterwegs und löst sogenannte destiny-quests, die die story voran bringen.

lvl 21 - 80:
nach abschluss der letzten destiny quest beginnt das eigentlich spiel und man findet sich in seinem heimatland wieder.

leider ist das komplette spiel egal ob dorf, zone, dungeon instanziert. zum einen hat das den vorteil, dass das prügeln um die mobs nicht zu extrem ist, aber anderseits geht auch ein gewisses feeling verloren, da man nicht einfach frei durch die welt reisen kann.

charaktererstellung und -gestaltung
bei der eigentlichen charaktererstellung hat man sehr viele möglichkeiten auf körperbau und vorallem das gesicht einzugehen. ingame sind die individualisierungsmöglichkeiten zumindest in der ersten helfte des spiels sehr mau, da die meisten leute klamottentechnisch sehr ähnlich aussehen.

aufbau der welt
die welt ist nicht besonders groß. sie besteht aus den 3 ländern der 3 startrassen: aquilonien, cimmerien und stygien. zonen reichtum ist in den ländern auch nicht wirklich gegeben. ab lvl 40 findet man sogar nur noch 1 zone pro 10 level, was vermutlich darin enden wird, dass man nicht mehr nur quests lösen kann, sondern auch teils grinden werden muss.

das kampfsystem
das kampfsystem gestallt sich eine spur schneller und actionreicher als bei wow, da der kampf generell noch ein bischen schneller ist und es trefferzonen gibt. geschmackssache, muss man selber testen.

grafik & sound
grafik und sound sind absolut top und derzeit wohl das beste was man im bereich mmorpg finden wird. aber genau das fordert natürlich auch einen rechner, der recht stark auf der brust sein sollte.

atmosphäre
das spiel läst eine tolle atmosphäre aufkommen, gerade das spielfeeling in den dungeons übertrumpft wow meiner meinung nach um längen.

so nun weis ich nicht mehr was ich auf anhieb noch schreiben soll. daher mal ein kleines fazit.

fazit
momentan kann ich den meisten, wenn sie ein ordentliches mmorpg spielen wollen eigentlich nur von AoC abraten.

das spiel kommt zwar nett daher und macht auch wirklich eine menge spaß, ABER es kommt absolut unfertig daher. teilweise ist es einfach nur eine frecheit was funcom abliefert und präsentiert stellenweise ein spiel was ich einem alpha bis beta status geben würde

das ein spiel zur release nicht perfekt läuft ist ja vollkommen klar und das würde ich auch keinem spiel übel nehmen, aber irgendwo muss dann auch mal ein punkt sein

die ersten 20 level auf der startinsel lassen sich optimal spielen und sind absolut release tauglich, aber sobald man von selbiger runter ist, gehen die problemchen los. kein npc hat mehr sprachausgabe, bis level 20 hatte JEDER npc sprachausgabe. die texte sind nicht mehr nur deutsch sondern ein deutsch, englisch, spanisch mix. viele quests sind verbuggt, die klassen sind extrem imbalanced, craften ist fast nicht möglich, spärliche quests ab level 30, instanzierte dungeos teils nicht spielfertig usw.

also alles in allem ein optisch schönes spiel, was die ohren verwöhnt und "eigentlich" großen spaß macht, ABER es scheint so als hätte funcom sich mit dem release besser noch ein halbes jahr zeitgelassen

Hatte die schnauze voll und wow weiter gezockt!


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. Mai 2008)

tja Deathssoull das deckt sich mit der Meinung eines Arbeitskollegen der sich nach knapp 3 Jahren WOW an AoC versuchen wollte. Sein Zitat (er hatte die PreOrder): "So a scheiss" Bugs, ruckeln (obwohl er sich einen neuen PC zugelegt hatte und er bei seinen Inetprovider die Bandbreite hat aufstocken lassen....

Tja Kundenbindung sieht anders aus ... WoW war halbswegs tauglich zu Beginn .. aber AoC hat lt seiner Aussage PreAlpha Stadium


----------



## agolbur (30. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Apfel oder Birne... das is hier die Frage!



genau so siehts aus!

aber man hat jetzt 3 jahre lang äpfel gegessen und man ist es leid weitere zu essen...
und siehe da ! birnen sind auf den markt gekommen! von daher isst man ersteinmal die... 

nun muss man sich aber entscheiden! (nach ein paar wochen/monaten)
schmecken die birnen und man bleibt bei ihnen oder wechselt man wieder zu den früher so geliebten äpfeln..

PS: im herbst/winter kommt eine neue, besserschmeckende apfelsorte! da wird sich so einiges entscheiden^^

MfG


----------



## Akium (30. Mai 2008)

Schneelilie schrieb:


> Auch WoW unterordnet den Erfolg einzelner dem Erfolg der Gruppe. Ich hab zumindest noch kein DD gesehen, der seine Klamotten bei Tokens vor den Heiler/Tanks hatte. Auch wenn er sie sehr wollte. Auch hier geht es "zum Wohle des Raids" und nicht "zum Wohle eines einzelnen habgierigen Mistkerls".



Zum Glück sind Heiler und Tanks ja nie habgierige Mistkerle .. ^^ 

Tolle Heiler, tolle Tanks, schlechter Damage ...  Enrage > game over..  
Die drei Teile des Raids müssen alle drei stimmig sein. Tank/Heal und Damage. Und zwar gleichberechtigt. Alles Andere ist unfug.

Ich stelle immer wieder im Spiel fest, dass zum "Wohle des Raids" in verdammt vielen Fällen bedeutet, zum "Wohle derjenigen die das Sagen haben"... 
(Offis, Raidleiter, etc ..pp..)  Wo man hinschaut zerfallen die Raids in WoW weil grade die, die vom "Wohl der Gemeinschaft" quatschen, überall großzügig sind... nur wenn sie selbst betroffen sind, ist damit ganz schnell Ende. 

Wer am meissten davon spricht, hats selbst am nötigsten...  Genau diese Lebensweisheit, bestätigt sich in WoW immer mehr.

Im wesentlichen ist es die Community, die mir an WoW den Spass verdirbt... 
Sie teilt sich auf in einerseits Imbaa-Roxxor Kiddies, und andererseits in von "Gemeinschaft" philosophierende Raider, die im Game was "erreichen" wollen, aber die im Endeffekt auch nix anderes im Sinn haben, nur ihren ureigensten Interessen nachzugehen... 

In der Mitte, wo sich einfach halbwegs erwachsene Leute zusammenfinden, die Spass am Spiel haben, und keine DKP-Systeme  o.ä. nötig haben, gibts in WoW gar nix.

Leider bietet dieses Spiel einem wenn man ne Weile auf 70 angekommen ist, keinerlei Inhalte ausser Roxxor-PvP, und 25 er Raids.... 
Mit WoLk werden mehr 10er Instanzen kommen, die man mit ner stimmigen chilligen Truppe angehen könnte.... 

Für mich zu spät... Ich werde mir AoC kaufen, und es austesten... WoW-Abo ist bereits gekündigt.

Habe keine Lust noch nen halbes Jahr in dämlichen 25 er Raids, in denen man nur weiterkommt, wenn man bereit ist 50 % seiner Freizeit zu opfern, zu verbringen. 

Mir fehlen in WoW einfach die Inhalte, abseits von 25 er Raids.


----------



## Markon78 (30. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab als Level 56er noch NIE in AoC grinden müssen....es sind ne Fülle an
Quests vorhanden (egal für welches Level), nur muss man halt a bisserl Hirn einschalten auch.
Zum Beispiel:
Nach Tortage kommt man als Cimmerier nach Conarch....wenn man hier z.b. seine Quests erledigt hat, 
dann einfach auf zum Kutscher nach Old Tarantia und dort weiterquesten..oder nach Stygien...was is daran so
schwer? 
Weiters gibt es ne Menge an Gruppeninstanzen (kanalisation, Zisterne, Sanctum, Tordelbachs Grab,...) ab Level 25.
Also wenn wer schreibt, dass ab Level 40 nichts mehr los ist, dann lügt er komplett oder is einfach nur saudämlich.
Was stimmt ist, dass einige Quests nicht mehr in Deutsch sind, sondern in Englisch was aber eigentlich
für einen normalen Schüler ab dem 16. Lebensjahr kein Problem mehr darstellen sollte. Wenn doch..dann müssts halt
diese paar Quests auslassen!
Wer also mit ein paar Bugs nicht zurechtkommt und ein rundum fertiges Spiel erwartet, der sollte die Finger davon 
lassen.....aber AoC als Alpaha/Beta Spiel hinzustellen ist ebenfalls gelogen...und nein, ich ziehe jetzt bewusst keine
Parallelen zu WoW (obwohl ich seit Spielstart von WoW dabei war und die Zustände kenne)!

Kurz gesagt...freut mich dass einige hier objektiv beurteilen und sich bewusst sind, dass es kein Spiel auf der Welt
ohne Bugs gibt (auch wenn es schon Jahre released ist) und damit umgehen können. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## Angrimssohn (30. Mai 2008)

2. Nachdem du paar Monate Level 70 bist, besteht der Inhalt des Games aus 7 (sieben !! )   25 er Instanzen, mit all ihren fürchterlichen Nebenwirkungen. (suchtfördernde DKP Systeme, Itemgeile-Gildenhopper, etc...)
Jedoch nur aus einer 10 er Instanz, und einer weiteren, die später hineingepacht wurde..
Haste nicht genug Zeit zum Raiden, kannste dich langweilen, oder den 10.ten Twink hochspielen...
Oder gar 25 x tolle spannende Daily-Quests machen. 

[/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls Du dir mal die Inhalte angeschaut hast, wirst Du sehen, das im Endgame von AoC auch Raidinstanzen geben wird, in denen man T-Sets bekommt. Nur mit einem vollen T1-Set wird man erst in die T2-Set-Ini kommen etc. Diese infos ist aus FAQ von AoC.

AoC hat viele Neuerungen, aber im Endgame gibt es auch vieles altbekanntes wie es es z.B auch in WoW gibt.

Letztendlich ist es wichtig, das jeder Gamer an seinem Spiel Spass hat. Manche haben es jetzt in AoC und andere aber in WoW oder HDRO.

Nur letztendlich sollte der Ton immer fair bleiben. 

In vielen Foren ist mir aufgefallen, das sich über die angebliche WoW Kiddy-community aufgeregt wird. Ja, es gibt einige Kiddys in WoW und diese verhalten sich wie die letzten Henker, doch benehmen sich viele WoW-Basher genauso wie die Kiddys.


----------



## Akium (30. Mai 2008)

Angrimssohn schrieb:


> Falls Du dir mal die Inhalte angeschaut hast, wirst Du sehen, das im Endgame von AoC auch Raidinstanzen geben wird, in denen man T-Sets bekommt. Nur mit einem vollen T1-Set wird man erst in die T2-Set-Ini kommen etc. Diese infos ist aus FAQ von AoC.




Das mag ja sein... Gegen Raidinstanzen hab ich auch nichts...  Mit geht es darum dass WoW eben "NUR" aus Raidinstanzen besteht... 

Ich hoffe, da hat AoC noch ein bisschen mehr zu bieten...


----------



## ApoY2k (30. Mai 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> Apfel oder Birne... das is hier die Frage!


/signed...

Ich finde gerade die Grafik von WoW machen es so einzigartig. Mir gefällt dieser Comicstil, den man nirgendwo sonst wiederfindet. Alle anderen MMORPGs machen entweder einen auf MEGA-Comic (aka Anime) oder auf eine pseudorealistische Mappinggrafik, die aufgrund ihres Anspruchs, realistisch zu sein, wieder total scheiße aussieht...

Desweiteren sehe ich bei allen anderen MMORPGs einfach keine Langzeitmotivation. Ich hab echt viele ausprobiert, und bei 90% der Spiele biste aufm Max-Level fertig und hast nix mehr zu tun außer rumzuposen...


----------



## Deathsoull (30. Mai 2008)

Neue Apfelsorte? xD Bin OBstbauer hier in Südtirol^^^Hab 25k Apfelbäume ;O


----------

